# Starr's Transparent Request Shop



## santanico (Mar 30, 2012)

​




ღ  *Starr*

krory
Hero
Blunt [*gifs too!*]



*part time*

☄ Frajosg
☄ Sera

*Retired*
✔ _Tousen_ 




** When posting in the thread!* 
We are no different from requesting a sig or a gif. *PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!!*Why? the more sigs that are showing, the slower the page loads, so please turn 'em off. Don't know how? Just click the option next to the reply box

**Rules for senior and/or junior:* 


** Can I be hired to be a employee here? * Of course you can..All you gotta do is send me a *PM* and we will talk about it then. 




*1*. Must have at least a 100 post count or more
*2*. Rep and Cred is up to the person doing your request
*3*. Most requests don't take that long depending on stock, but the usual wait is *7 days*, if it takes longer you will be informed.
*4.* Use a image hosting site, hotlink and your request will be ignored/deleted.
*5.* Don't request the same thing in another shop then request here /vice verse
*6.* Don't be rude, if you insist on disrespecting me or 
any of my workers you'll be banned from requesting here.





*☀ *Link or place under spoiler tag 
*☀ *What you want left on the picture
*☀ *What size you want it to be reduced too
*☀ *other
​​
​


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2012)

*under construction *

​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Transparency for a sig, leave just Clark with the Smallville letters that are interwined with his cape plus an avatar with Clark's face. And could you do the avatar from the original picture and not after you make the transparecy for the sig please? I know sometimes it is done like that but I'd ratheR like if you did it before working on the signature.

Thanks in advance! ^^

Damn tazmo killed it :/

All right sir


----------



## Sunako (Mar 31, 2012)

request for anyone :3


*Link or place under spoiler tag *
☀ *What you want left on the picture* - Obviously remove only the background
☀ *What size you want it to be reduced too* - Senior sized sign?
☀ *other* - I AM ON THE FRONT PAGE!


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2012)

There's a new thread lol. I need to subscribe

Fraj you can have Sunako. If not I'll do it.


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok sure ill do it. Just an announcement, after sunakos request I will be taking a break from NF till June. So see you soon guys.


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't worry I'll hold the place down


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2012)

Starr said:


> damn fraj, okay have fun homie
> 
> 
> since it's only me and Hero, I'll be looking for some new employees, oh and I'm taking a very short break *dodges kunai* will be back by Saturday or Sunday, so Hero, the floor is yours



Make sure the employee is on a temporary contract and will have to leave later lol.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously, everyone leaves and doesn't say shit, well except for you two, I'm close to just  doing everything on my own from now on..


----------



## Hero (Apr 3, 2012)

Here you go Plot Hole. I couldn't really do anything with your stock but I did my best


----------



## Hero (Apr 3, 2012)

Sunako​ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## santanico (Apr 3, 2012)

Unf that stock


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Apr 5, 2012)

I would like


to be made transparent, please. :33 I think it's the right size already, but if not feel free to adjust it as needed.


----------



## Fay (Apr 6, 2012)

Request for a transparant set 
ava: senior size, 
sig:


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2012)

okay, I got all of these, will be done by Sunday guys, patience please 



Kek - *Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*
Momochi Zabuza - *Starr*
Fay - *Starr*

did fraj already do sennin's request?


----------



## Kek (Apr 6, 2012)

Starr said:


> okay, I got all of these, will be done by Sunday guys, patience please



<3 .......


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Apr 6, 2012)

Starr said:


> okay, I got all of these, will be done by Sunday guys, patience please
> 
> Kek - *Starr*
> Reiki - *Starr*
> ...



Thanks. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Stacy Macy 

set

dotted white borders for ava blond and both 



i want everything gone even the shadow keep the flakes though

sig not big


----------



## santanico (Apr 6, 2012)

I gotchu boo


----------



## Ceria (Apr 7, 2012)

Can i get this image transparencied please? Original size, for Hero if possible.


----------



## Hero (Apr 7, 2012)

Starr said:


> okay, I got all of these, will be done by Sunday guys, patience please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. He left before he posted it 


Ceria said:


> Can i get this image transparencied please? Original size, for Hero if possible.



Okay then


----------



## santanico (Apr 7, 2012)

Kek - *Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*
Momochi Zabuza - *Starr*
Fay - *Starr*
Ari - *Starr*
Ceria - *Hero*
Sajin Komamura - *Anyone*


----------



## Hero (Apr 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I apologize in advance since I'm not as good as Starr . Bet I can draw better than her though. Wouldn't doubt I'm the best on this site 

Also I'll do Sajin since Starr has a lot on her plate


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't get ahead of yourself now


----------



## Ceria (Apr 8, 2012)

Hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for the good work Hero!


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_


----------



## Kek (Apr 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kek_



Thank you!


----------



## Raizen (Apr 10, 2012)

Can someone please make this image transparent for me? I don't care who does it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 















​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Bones (Apr 11, 2012)

Requesting transparency for each pic:


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2012)

I got these two Starr.

It's feels like it's been a while since I posted here


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2012)

Hero said:


> I got these two Starr.
> 
> It's feels like it's been a while since I posted here



Is it possible I get my request done early, I need it for a project. Thanks!!!


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2012)

Bones, I'll give you yours right now



*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 












Sennin - *Starr*
Ari - *Starr*
Raizen - *Hero*


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bones_


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 13, 2012)

Starr could i have a set from this please?!

Can you add the line The Gravity Of Our Friendship in the sig?
Avy with tiny solid bothers.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2012)

Cute stock 

I gotchi gurl :3


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 13, 2012)

☀ 
☀ I would like to keep the roses and the thorns if possible
☀ Senior Size would just be fine by me 
☀ Thank you in advance!


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2012)

Sennin - *Starr*
Ari - *Starr*
Raizen - *Hero*
Rinoa - *Starr*
WWWYKI - *anyone*


----------



## Hero (Apr 13, 2012)

Bones said:


> Is it possible I get my request done early, I need it for a project. Thanks!!!



I'll finish them today then.


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2012)

I already gave him his request mang


----------



## Hero (Apr 13, 2012)

Raizen


Bones

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hero (Apr 13, 2012)

Starr said:


> I already gave him his request mang


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2012)

well why don't you read before you post?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 14, 2012)

i'd like to have this transparent


----------



## Raizen (Apr 14, 2012)

Hero said:


> Raizen



Thanks Hero :33


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> i'd like to have this transparent


Aight


Starr said:


> well why don't you read before you post?


Well 


Rose&Thorns said:


> ☀
> ☀ I would like to keep the roses and the thorns if possible
> ☀ Senior Size would just be fine by me
> ☀ Thank you in advance!



I'll try this out


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of hardwork_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of hardwork_



Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## Hero (Apr 18, 2012)

Shiro​
Rose​


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 19, 2012)

Senior Avatar request please. (Not a transparency).


Both of their faces in the pic please.
Make it prettifuls please.

Thank yous. :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2012)

I hate when the battery on my mouse dies and I am completely out of batteries >.>

will start requests again soon...


----------



## Pipe (Apr 20, 2012)

Request for set


Size:senior
I want the ava to be the smiling one

Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2012)

Ari - *Starr*
Rinoa - *Starr*
blue - *Starr*
Pipe - *anyone*


----------



## Hero (Apr 20, 2012)

By anyone, you mean me right . I'm the only other one still here

I got you Pipe


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 20, 2012)

Set request:

Worker: Anyone (Whoever can get it done faster)
It's just more of a resize and an avy because the trans is already done.



Senior
No border on sig just on the avy.
Whichever border looks best.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Apr 20, 2012)

Hero said:


> By anyone, you mean me right . I'm the only other one still here
> 
> I got you Pipe



Well I'm not going to assign it to you without you knowing 







​


----------



## Libra (Apr 20, 2012)

I would like all the keys left please.
The original size is fine.
This is for an FC not my Sig, if you were wondering.

Thank you whoever does it!  I appreciate it, I will totally give you rep, along with credit in the FC.


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2012)

Turn off your sig please :33 and then I'll get to it ;3


----------



## Libra (Apr 21, 2012)

...I'm really confused alright maybe this will work...


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2012)

very good, okay I got your request 






Ari - *Starr*
Pipe - *Hero*
Zoan Marco - *Starr*
Jade Turtle - *Starr*


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 21, 2012)

I hadn't seen it, need to spread to give u rep again Starr.

Looks awesome,  thnx girl!!

Could you just resize a little the sig, please?


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2012)

how's this?



You don't have to rep me again, once is fine :3


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 21, 2012)

^ If it's within the size limits for a sig, seems fine to me.


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2012)

stock: 
size: senior
borders: none

Could I also get an avy without any transparency as well?


----------



## Fay (Apr 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> Bones, I'll give you yours right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you dear <3 :33


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm back so soon!

Senior transparency sig please!


Could you please add the text: The Avatar and the Idiot

Thanks a lot! :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2012)

^*sniff* so cute


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Worker:* Starr
*Request type:*  transparency signature
*Stock:*  []
*Size:*  senior (please leave some room at the bottom)
Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2012)

Ari - *Starr*
Pipe - *Hero*
Zoan Marco - *Starr*
Jade Turtle - *Starr*
valerian - *Hero* (?)
blue - *Starr*
Thunder - *Starr*


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## Hero (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll do Valerian too.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 23, 2012)

requesting trans set
stock: 
ava: junior/preferably of naruto
borders: black and white dotted/with and without, please


----------



## Hero (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll do yours Outran


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 24, 2012)

Will this still look good re-sized, to senior size? If so, please do it.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll test it out for you


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2012)

Pipe​
*Spoiler*: __ 







ThePseudo​


----------



## Pipe (Apr 24, 2012)

Hero said:


> Pipe​
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Hero


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, looks great.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 26, 2012)

Transpere mr Bob 

resize to about 370px ? 359px
And if possible could you add text under him saying
Bumps Wonderland
Rules


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 26, 2012)

☀ Request: signature
☀ 
☀ Remaining stuff: Just Miria (the central figure in the stock)
☀ Size: Senior signature size requirements
☀ Worker: don't mind


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 26, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Worker: Whoever is available
Miscellaneous: For the Avatar one with the border and one without.


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2012)

got all of you



*No more requests !*


----------



## Libra (Apr 26, 2012)

*Tilts head to the side in confusion.*

You haven't done mine yet...


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2012)

Obviously I'm not done with the requests i already have, but I'm not accepting any *new* requests

​


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2012)

Jade Turtle - *Starr*
valerian - *Hero*
Thunder - *Starr*
Oturan - *Hero*
^Vegeta^Two^ - *Starr*
Darkstar - *Starr*
Gold Roger - *Starr*


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> Obviously I'm not done with the requests i already have, but I'm not accept any *new* requests
> 
> ​


You wub me. 

I have to finish spreading, but it's coming.


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to have to close the shop, I have too much on my plate and I just don't have the time for requests at the moment, I will open back up as soon as I can but this week is a no go. So those who's request I haven't done, if you're willing to wait longer that's cool, if not, I won't be offended if you cancel 

Another thing I want to make clear, if you're unhappy with the results of your request, feel free to say so but you have the ability to speak your mind respectfully! I won't say who it was that has reacted very poorly nor to whom but I will say that you still have to rep for the work, and I will NOT allow you to request here again. Thank you


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2012)

*


Now open, feel free to request!



*​


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2012)

You don't have enough posts cuz


----------



## Vermin (May 22, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if you could make  transparent. Just the girl in the image is fine. :33


----------



## santanico (May 22, 2012)

gotcha :33


----------



## Metaro (May 23, 2012)

Oh Me me :WOW!!

[sp]



Can you make 2 set transparecies of the two boys ( Itachi and Shisui) Together and then the other of them separated

Please? 

If not , well , then together like 

Include the crows and with dotted borders .



Thanks In Advance :WOW.
[/sp]


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2012)

gotchu too :33


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2012)

You're jumping on things Starr lol. But I might be gone until Sunday. I just graduated and I'm not taking it well. Saturday is the ceremony. But I'll be back Sunday


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2012)

Yep, I sure am


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 23, 2012)

Just Loki and Ikol. I'll credit the artist so don't worry about her signature. Senior member sig size, please.


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2012)

okie doke!


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoroark_


----------



## Motochika (May 24, 2012)

Hello I was wanting to request an avy and sig set from the following image.


I don't really know about what effects to go with. So go ahead and do whatever you want to. Give your personal twist. With senior sizes.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2012)

I'll see what i can do :33


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2012)

Signature request


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2012)

So just the white background gone?


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2012)

Metaro
PikaCheeka
Motochika
Korra


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2012)

Yeah just the white background, thanks.


----------



## AlexForest9 (May 26, 2012)

☀ 
☀ Can I have the monster left there, but only down the the bottom of its claw.
☀ Junior avatar size pleeease x
☀ Is it possible to have a border the same as my current avatar?

Thanks loads  x


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2012)

Since it was already trans'd, don't rep or cred me :33


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Metaro (May 26, 2012)

Thank you .
Can you make a shisui avy too


----------



## Metaro (May 26, 2012)

thank you again


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2012)

you are welcome :33




PikaCheeka
Motochika
Korra
Veyerus


----------



## Applejack (May 27, 2012)

Hey Starr, can you make a transparent sig for me? :33
Stock:

Letters included please


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2012)




----------



## santanico (May 30, 2012)

Motochika
Korra
Veyerus
Grey



@Grey; you need to turn off your sig


----------



## Applejack (May 30, 2012)

Yup! Sorry, I wasn't aware it's on


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2012)

it's cool, I got you


----------



## Tsukishima (May 31, 2012)

Transparency of Yamamoto in  please! With a junior avatar too! :33


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2012)

Can I get a trans set from this?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2012)

150x200 
for a sig : D


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2012)

Motochika
Korra
Veyerus
Grey
Tsukishima
Kek
^Vegeta^Two^


----------



## Hero (May 31, 2012)

Anything you want me to take?


----------



## Vermin (May 31, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoroark_



sorry it took me so long to reply 
thanks  reps+


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 











Veyerus
Grey
Tsukishima
Kek
^Vegeta^Two^





Hero said:


> Anything you want me to take?


I got it :3


----------



## Motochika (Jun 1, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Starr! I just realized I made a dumb mistake when making my request. I forgot to mention size for my request. If you could please do a quick resizing I'd be most thankful. The avy 125x125 and the sig 500x167. I'm so sorry for my mistake.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2012)

Set with this



Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces  Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Thank you Starr! I just realized I made a dumb mistake when making my request. I forgot to mention size for my request. If you could please do a quick resizing I'd be most thankful. The avy 125x125 and the sig 500x167. I'm so sorry for my mistake.


----------



## santanico (Jun 1, 2012)

Veyerus
Grey
Tsukishima
Kek
^Vegeta^Two^
Gabz


----------



## Motochika (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you Starr!  Rep heading your way!


----------



## Ace (Jun 1, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work.    :33


----------



## fraj (Jun 2, 2012)

Need some help around here?


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2012)

^I already started Kek's, so you and Hero choose whomever you want 





*Spoiler*: _Tsukishima_ 











Kek
AlexForest9
^Vegeta^Two^
Gabz


----------



## Applejack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Starr


----------



## fraj (Jun 3, 2012)

Ill do the rest starr, give me a day.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 3, 2012)

Exactly what i wanted! Thanks! 

Edit: And can i have the avatar 80 x 80 and without the border?


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 3, 2012)

Requesting trans set, please.

Avy : from Sasuke out of the bottle and if possible  other from "caution" part.
solid tiny borders.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jun 3, 2012)

Tsukishima said:


> Edit: And can i have the avatar 80 x 80 and without the border?


----------



## Tsukishima (Jun 4, 2012)

Tell me if i need to rep again.


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2012)

You don't


----------



## ℛei (Jun 4, 2012)

Starr 

can I have a senior trans set from  stock please? 

if you can remove the text but keep the bird.

Thanks a lot <33333


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2012)

Kek -* Starr*
AlexForest9
^Vegeta^Two^
Gabz
Rinoa
Reiki - *Starr*


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 4, 2012)

Transparent Sig of this plz. 



Edit:I re-hosted it, can you see it now?


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't see anything


----------



## Rima (Jun 5, 2012)

Could you make  transparent for me, Starr? :33

I'm not sure if it needs to be smaller or not. I just want it to fit into my sig.


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2012)

AlexForest9
^Vegeta^Two^
Rinoa
Reiki - *Starr*
Deathgun - *Starr*
Rima - *Starr*​


----------



## fraj (Jun 5, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200
> for a sig : D



Do you want a resize or it to be transparent as well?


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 















​


----------



## fraj (Jun 5, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Set with this
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces  Thank you.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Hey starr theres a watermark on rinoas stock, so I cant make any edits to it unfortunately.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2012)

Senior set please, avatar and sig

No need for borders and filters please

Thx


----------



## fraj (Jun 6, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Senior set please, avatar and sig
> 
> No need for borders and filters please
> 
> Thx



Gotcha

Will be doing Rinoa's request as well.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

AlexForest9
^Vegeta^Two^
Rinoa
Reiki - *Starr*
Rima - *Starr*​


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 7, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​



I like it


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 7, 2012)

yo.

can you remove this blue line and make background transparent, than resize the width to 180 and finaly add some nice, thin border around?



thanks in advance !


----------



## santanico (Jun 7, 2012)

^All right           .


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 7, 2012)

fraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you <3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Transparency for a sig and an avatar with Naruto's face. And could you do the avatar from the original picture and not after you make the transparecy for the sig please?

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2012)

So no Tobi, right?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> So no Tobi, right?



No keep him in it. Just erase all that swirly and semi-colorful background. Leave Naruto with his parents, the black Kyuubi, the Rookies and Tobi please.

And the avy with Naruto's face as I asked! :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2012)

okay, gotcha :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2012)

AlexForest9 - *Starr*
^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
Reiki - *Starr*
Rima - *Starr*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Onizuka - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*

​


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Starr, I know it's a bit late but can I not have my request as an avi but as a signature please? Still the monster just no border and can you scale it down to signature size please?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2012)

of course, I'm currently working your request :33


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 9, 2012)

errr good day or afternoon  , hey Starr you could make a sig with this just transparency leaving the rider and his soldiers


and a avi with kaito (the tall guy in black just ignore the little brother )


both of them are non senior obviously
and dont worry take you time I will rep when you are done


----------



## Eight (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess whatever size is good for a new member , and another for when I can post a larger sig?


*Spoiler*: __ 











This one would be cool too just to save you some time a month or two down the road. For this image, I'd like to keep it the exact same size, but keep what would I guess be considered his "throne" and him and what he is saying in his chat bubble.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 10, 2012)

:33..
Request: set..
Stock: 
Borders: black dotted please (for Avy and sig)..
Effects: as you like..I want my name on the sig..
Thanks in Advance..


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> errr good day or afternoon  , hey Starr you could make a sig with this just transparency leaving the rider and his soldiers
> 
> 
> and a avi with kaito (the tall guy in black just ignore the little brother )
> ...


That first stock is too low quality for me to work with, sorry



Eight said:


> I guess whatever size is good for a new member , and another for when I can post a larger sig?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Please read the first post before posting


Lovely Hope said:


> :33..
> Request: set..
> Stock:
> Borders: black dotted please (for Avy and sig)..
> ...



Got you, but please turn your sig off, again, first post people.. have a looksie won't you?


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

​


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 10, 2012)

WOOO! Thank you thank you! Exactly as I wanted it!


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

glad you like it, sorry for the wait


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 10, 2012)

Starr said:


> glad you like it, sorry for the wait



Well worth it


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## ℛei (Jun 10, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_



BEATIFUUUUUUL  

Thanks Starr a lot


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

your welcome boo :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
Rima - *Starr*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Onizuka - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*
Sera - *Starr*

​


----------



## Sera (Jun 11, 2012)

I can take The Pink Ninja's if you like.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2012)

You'd have to ask fraj, I dunno if he started it yet

You can take Onizuka'a request if you want 
btw you can claim the next 2 -3 requests :33


----------



## Sera (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay.                              :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2012)

​​


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Onizuka - *Sera*
Sennin - *Starr*
Sera - *Starr*

​


----------



## Rima (Jun 12, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​​



Thanks Starr. pek


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 12, 2012)

Starr said:


> That first stock is too low quality for me to work with, sorry
> 
> 
> Please read the first post before posting
> ...



I looked to it but I thought.......Sorry..
Is it ok now?:33..


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2012)

TRANSPARENT *SET* REQUEST


obviously focusing on the Susanoo part only, you can crop out part of the top because of that watermark
Ava: 150 X 150, no borders
Sig: height must be 375 pixels
no effects necessary but if you must then why not?

hope the quality is good enough


----------



## Sera (Jun 12, 2012)

I can take The Flying Chuck's request.


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Onizuka - *Sera*
Sennin - *Starr*
Sera - *Starr*
Lovely Hope - *Starr*
The Flying Chuck - *Sera*

​


----------



## fraj (Jun 12, 2012)

Ill be done with the requests by tomorrow Starr, sorry I got caught up with some work.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 12, 2012)

Senior Transparent Set Request please.



Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Sera (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll take Blue's request. 

-
[sp=Onizuka]

Rep and cred please.[/sp]


----------



## Metaro (Jun 12, 2012)

edit*
[sp]
Request: Senior Trans
Worker: Sera :33
Stock: __ larger version 
Avatar seize: 150x150
Effects: up to you .
It has to have borders Botted or line


Thanks in advance !!.

[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_


----------



## santanico (Jun 12, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Sera - *Starr*
Lovely Hope - *Starr*
The Flying Chuck - *Sera*
blue - *Sera*
Metaro - *Sera*


​


----------



## Sera (Jun 12, 2012)

[sp=The Flying Chuck] 

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_



It looks awesome! Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Chuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=The Flying Chuck]
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



they're beautiful!! 

repped!! 
will cred when I wear around next week (you don't mind right? I'll remember to credit you of course)


----------



## Sera (Jun 12, 2012)

That's fine. I'm glad you like it! :33


----------



## Sera (Jun 13, 2012)

[sp=blue♥]  


Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Metaro] 

Rep and cred please~ Let me know if you want a Sasuke avatar.[/sp]


----------



## Metaro (Jun 13, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Metaro]
> 
> Rep and cred please~ Let me know if you want a Sasuke avatar.[/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 






Thank you Sera!!


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Lovely Hope - *Starr*


​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2012)

Request for Starr

 - make transparent 

do not resize


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

^nioce :ho




^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Lovely Hope - *Starr*
Fluttershy - *Starr*

​


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _lovely hope_ 






​


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 13, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=blue♥]
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



[sp]I don't mean to sound pushy or anything, but is it possible for you to clean it up a bit more? I wear dark skins on the forums, and I can still see a lot of the background around the outline. :sweat I'll double rep.

[/sp]


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 14, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _lovely hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much..
will rep and cred when I wear it..


----------



## Sera (Jun 14, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> [sp]I don't mean to sound pushy or anything, but is it possible for you to clean it up a bit more? I wear dark skins on the forums, and I can still see a lot of the background around the outline. :sweat I'll double rep.
> 
> [/sp]



Sure, no problem. It seemed fine for me because I wear lighter skins.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 14, 2012)

Request for Sera.



Flip the Image vertically, and surprise me with the set


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2012)

Just desire an avy cut of the red hair guy



Lack the ability to do it myself currently but I know I'm in good hands here


----------



## Sera (Jun 15, 2012)

^ I'll take this one.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 15, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=blue♥]
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]





blue♥ said:


> [sp]I don't mean to sound pushy or anything, but is it possible for you to clean it up a bit more? I wear dark skins on the forums, and I can still see a lot of the background around the outline. :sweat I'll double rep.
> 
> [/sp]



Starr, could you possibly clean up the outlines around the transparencies please? I wear dark skins and there's still a bit of the light background visible around the images.


----------



## Sera (Jun 15, 2012)

[sp=Noctis] 



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

All right blue my dear, I'll give it a shot, but if I can't... You're gonna have to deal with it


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _blue_ 






​

okay, the words are nearly impossible to fix, would like you for me to just erase them?


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 15, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _blue_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure that's fine. Please and thank you ma'am. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

it's fine


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 16, 2012)

Could someone make this transparent and if possible, outline the characters please (don't worry if you can't)?



Thanks!


----------



## Hero (Jun 16, 2012)

What do you mean outline the characters?


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 16, 2012)

Hero said:


> What do you mean outline the characters?



Something like this.



EDIT: And could I ask like one that's just transparent and one that is outlined please?


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know how to do that hun


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> I don't know how to do that hun



That's okay, if I could request for a transparency of them then that's perfectly fine .


----------



## Sera (Jun 17, 2012)

I can take Lightmare's request.

Do you want a set of this? Which character do you want for the avatar?


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2012)

He said he just wants them transparent


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone seen Fraj?


----------



## Sera (Jun 17, 2012)

Starr said:


> He said he just wants them transparent



Okay, that's fine.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

*Set request*

For anyone who's free:



Please make one Senior size avatar (To a size where the forum won't resize and give me white backgrounds in the avatar) and then a signature as well out of this, _only_ Minato within them both. Transparent.

All other border details are up to you, whatever suits best.


First request, thanks guys!


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyone seen Fraj?



Fraj is a ninja, he appears and reappears constantly
Hit him up via PM


----------



## Croatoa (Jun 18, 2012)

Starr said:


> I don't know how to do that hun



Just add a 1 mm stroke on it  ?
Something like this maybe ? But for all 3 xD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

My hand isn't THAT steady though


----------



## Croatoa (Jun 18, 2012)

Nooo, it's a PS feature, you're not actually drawing it, go to layer > blending options

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

well shit, I don't have PS  I use to I'm using gimp now


----------



## Croatoa (Jun 18, 2012)

Starr said:


> well shit, I don't have PS  I use to I'm using gimp now



Then you're making a huge mistake miss  . Especially with PS6 around the corner.


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't remind me 

I've been planning on purchasing it for awhile, and I don't trust those pirated downloads


----------



## Croatoa (Jun 18, 2012)

Starr said:


> I've been planning on purchasing it for awhile, and I don't trust those pirated downloads



Some are just fine, if you're okay with pirated versions, drop me a pm >:, if not, well, the gap is in your pocket xD


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

Viruses man, viruses


----------



## Shaz (Jun 18, 2012)

Is the shop closed?


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

we are open for business sir


----------



## Shaz (Jun 18, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Set request*
> 
> For anyone who's free:
> 
> ...




Is anyone able to do this please?


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

lol sorry! I was in the middle of replying then I got distracted :sweat
I got ya :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2012)

^ thanks, NF so far loves my sig a lot :33

repped


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Keollyn - *Sera*

​


----------



## Sera (Jun 18, 2012)

[sp=Keollyn]

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2012)

You know what to do ;D.

Just a regular transparency by anyone


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

Turn off yo sig homie


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
MissinqNin -* Starr*

​


----------



## Bleach (Jun 19, 2012)

Starr said:


> Turn off yo sig homie



Woops forgot. Doesn't help when I can't see any sigs anyway lol


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2012)

^




^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Rinoa - *Fraj*
The Pink Ninja - *Fraj*
Lightmare - *Sera*
MissinqNin -* Starr*
Bleach -* Starr*

​


----------



## Shaz (Jun 19, 2012)

Solo it Starr


----------



## fraj (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry I had to go stay at my mates house for a few days. Ill post the requests tonight when I get home, Ive done most of it.


----------



## Sera (Jun 19, 2012)

Am I still doing Lightmare's request?


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2012)

oh yeah, forgot to add that...


----------



## fraj (Jun 19, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyone seen Fraj?



Sorry dude, got caught up with some stuff


*Spoiler*: __ 










Did Vegeta even reply back to my question?


----------



## fraj (Jun 19, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting trans set, please.
> 
> Avy : from Sasuke out of the bottle and if possible  other from "caution" part.
> solid tiny borders.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 19, 2012)

fraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you so much!!! 

Please you could you or anyone reduce the sig a little, please? I don't know how to make it and keep trans. 
Sorry...


----------



## fraj (Jun 20, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Please you could you or anyone reduce the sig a little, please? I don't know how to make it and keep trans.
> Sorry...



Do you mean reduce the size? It is the right size for the forums, I resized it already but if you want it smaller let me know how big you want it.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I just have _another_ small request for you guys, as I know your edges on transparencies are flawless. 

I want this Kunai to just have smoother edges, if one of you could just do this for me.

No need to resize or add any borders, just smooth it out to get rid of rough edges. Also please keep the background completely transparent.


Here it is:



Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2012)

turn off your sig bro, and I'll take care of it


----------



## Shaz (Jun 20, 2012)

Woops


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 20, 2012)

fraj said:


> Do you mean reduce the size? It is the right size for the forums, I resized it already but if you want it smaller let me know how big you want it.


Edit:
Already done sorry for the trouble.
Thank you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2012)

Just need a transparent avatar, no effects.


----------



## Sera (Jun 21, 2012)

^ I'll take this one.


----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

Starr

Avatar: 
Size: 150 x 150
Effects: Can you do that uchiha eye thing on Byakugo? Can you make the markings a purple? Can I have a shade of dark purple and medium purple?

Of Tsunade of course.


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2012)

The marks running down from her forehead right? I'll try my best


----------



## TakaSasuke (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay here is my request, (I can wait as long as you like, just so you can make it good).

I want a set, don't care about the effects on the ava (make it so it fits good with the signature), but the sig should maintain the monster and the pieces (or whatever they are) of the ripped shirt but get rid of the gray fond. If you can, remove the ''Disturbed'' and ''Asylum'' logo with some kind of cool effects or just leave it there if it takes a lot of work.

Stock:


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Heya

Avy of  (150 x 200) and sig of 

Arigato.


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Heya
> 
> Avy of  (150 x 200) and sig of
> 
> Arigato.



Gotcha. give me a day to be done with it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

fraj said:


> Gotcha. give me a day to be done with it.



you forgot mine


----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> The marks running down from her forehead right? I'll try my best


Yes :33


TakaSasuke said:


> Okay here is my request, (I can wait as long as you like, just so you can make it good).
> 
> I want a set, don't care about the effects on the ava (make it so it fits good with the signature), but the sig should maintain the monster and the pieces (or whatever they are) of the ripped shirt but get rid of the gray fond. If you can, remove the ''Disturbed'' and ''Asylum'' logo with some kind of cool effects or just leave it there if it takes a lot of work.
> 
> Stock:


I would take this, but I can't really do any cool effects


----------



## fraj (Jun 22, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> you forgot mine



I asked you something and I am not sure if you replied back to my question.


----------



## TakaSasuke (Jun 22, 2012)

Hero said:


> Yes :33
> 
> I would take this, but I can't really do any cool effects



No problem, as long as you do it.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 22, 2012)

Uhm, is my request still in the making pot?


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

TakaSasuke said:


> No problem, as long as you do it.



No transparency right?


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Uhm, is my request still in the making pot?



Ummm yes... Patience, we have lives too


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2012)

fraj said:


> Sorry dude, got caught up with some stuff
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank    you


----------



## Metaro (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi 

[sp]
Senior set 
Worker: Any
Avatar size: 150x150
Signature size : up to you
Stock: 

Can I have an Normal avatar and then a transparency signature?


Thanks in Advance 

[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2012)

I got you :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 22, 2012)

fraj said:


> I asked you something and I am not sure if you replied back to my question.



I didn't see any question sir, sorry


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_


----------



## Shaz (Jun 23, 2012)

Starr I'm speechless. 

I'm 24'd, so I'll give rep soon!



*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2012)

oh you  anytime


----------



## Shaz (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh god, I love these. Must have another.

*Type:* Set (Avatar/Signature)
*Size:* Senior
*Worker:* Any
*Stock:* 
*Notes:* Just cut Minato out, transparent background


----------



## zetzume (Jun 24, 2012)

Worker: Any

Stock:
Just the butterflys .~ =3


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 








​


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Lightmare - *anyone*
Hero -* Starr*
Takasasuke- *Hero*
Keollyn - *Fraj*
Metaro -* Starr*
MissinqNin -* Starr*
zetzume - *anyone*

​


----------



## Sera (Jun 24, 2012)

Starr, could you change Lightmare's to "anyone" please? 

[sp=Sephiroth]

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 24, 2012)

EDIT: If no one is working on my request, could I cancel it please? Sorry!


----------



## Sera (Jun 25, 2012)

^ I'm sure someone will work on your request. Sorry - I'm just having problems with some the lines.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! Thanks


----------



## Hero (Jun 25, 2012)

Taka

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2012)

​


----------



## TakaSasuke (Jun 25, 2012)

Hero said:


> Taka
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Fraj*
Keollyn - *Fraj*
Metaro -* Starr*
MissinqNin -* Starr*
zetzume - *anyone*

​


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> Starr, could you change Lightmare's to "anyone" please?
> 
> [sp=Sephiroth]
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



I wanted a transparent of the full picture, I would like to rerequest that if that is okay.


----------



## Sera (Jun 27, 2012)

That's fine, I'll do that. But your request said:



> Just need a transparent *avatar*, no effects.


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey I'm having issues with photoshop, can someone take my requests please. I am trying to get photoshop again, ill have it soon.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

all right fraj :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 











​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 27, 2012)

Starr  thank you.

I have to spread


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> That's fine, I'll do that. But your request said:



Yes, it's for a avatar.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello,hello,hello 

 trans senior sized set request for Starr please



Please keep the hearts and the date and remove the text "Romano Spain"

Thanks


----------



## Sera (Jun 30, 2012)

[sp=Sephiroth #2]

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ - *Starr*
Keollyn - *Starr*
zetzume - *anyone*
Reiki - *Starr*

​


----------



## fraj (Jun 30, 2012)

I can take Keollyns request again Starr, I got photoshop working again.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

all righty


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Sephiroth #2]
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



It's too big for avatar.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

You need to be specific, if you wanted the entire thing trans'd and resized into an avatar you have to say so





*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^ _ 




If you want me to remove the outline let me know, it could be done :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
zetzume - *Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*

​


----------



## Sera (Jul 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's too big for avatar.



I'm really confused. I did you an avatar, but you said you wanted the whole picture transparent.


----------



## santanico (Jul 1, 2012)

He wants the entire thing trans'd and re-sized into a senior avatar.
Really people you need to be more descriptive, we're not mind readers


----------



## Sera (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, got it. Thanks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Transparency for a sig and an avatar with Naruto's face. I would appreciate a lot if you could do the avatar from the original picture and not after you make the transparecy for the sig please.

And if you're wondering what to do about those little white sparkling dots...I am okay if you decide to keep them. Like basically just erase the whole background and leave Naruto with the coat and those sparks. If it isn't clear I am willing to explain it again. :33

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2012)

That's amazing stock  I gotchu


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a request for anyone I need a banner for a RP, I want to start on here. I was wondering if you could help me with that?


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2012)

We do transparencies, usually nothing else, what do you need help with?


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 2, 2012)

Request for anyone that is available.


Remove the background, the grey stuff. Also can I get a Set from it?!
Ava Junior size?!


----------



## Sera (Jul 2, 2012)

^ I'll take this one.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 2, 2012)

A request for anyone,could someone make these pics transparent,Remove the background, the grey stuff.

Editon't know if its's possible,but could someone make a 150x150 version of the second pic,which is transparent too.


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll do it.


----------



## Metaro (Jul 2, 2012)

[sp]
Hello  It's me again bothering you all with uchiha sets 
Worker: Anyone who wants
Stock:
Avatar size: 150x150 
Signature size: up to you
Effects: Signature as transparency and normal avatar if you ca  ,with both uchihas in the avatar and then separated version.

Line borders


Thank you in advance 

[/sp]


----------



## Sera (Jul 2, 2012)

^ I'll take Metaro's request. 

[sp=Sephiroth #3]

Rep and cred please.[/sp]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Sera said:


> ^ I'll take Metaro's request.
> 
> [sp=Sephiroth #3]
> 
> Rep and cred please.[/sp]



It got cut off a bit at the bottom.


----------



## Sera (Jul 2, 2012)

I had to make sure it was in proportion for the 150x150 avatar. Next time you request, make sure you ask for exactly what you want and make yourself clear.


----------



## nanni (Jul 3, 2012)

I would like this as a senior sig.
can you trans the background? anything that is white just take it off. (besides the character of course) If the bubble and text don't look good then you can take it off as well, but only if it looks bad. thank you


----------



## Sera (Jul 4, 2012)

[sp=Ubereem] 

Red and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

nanni said:


> I would like this as a senior sig.
> can you trans the background? anything that is white just take it off. (besides the character of course) If the bubble and text don't look good then you can take it off as well, but only if it looks bad. thank you



I'll do this one as well


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Ubereem]
> 
> Red and cred please~[/sp]



Awesome, repped and cred.


----------



## Sera (Jul 5, 2012)

[sp=Metaro]  



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Metaro (Jul 5, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Metaro]
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



pek .
Aww Thank you Sera .


----------



## Saishin (Jul 6, 2012)

Transparent set for this pic please,senior size


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 6, 2012)

Senior sized set plz.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll do it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

Polat


*Spoiler*: __ 









Nanni



Deathgun


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nanni (Jul 6, 2012)

omg yes! so awesome mang! thanks bro


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
zetzume - *Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*
Saishin -* anyone*


​


----------



## LesExit (Jul 7, 2012)

So just a question. If I were to find a picture of a really adorable rat would you be able to do that? cause if you could it would make my organs explode into delicious rainbow marshmallow bunny bits and that would be really painful but I would be so happy and filled with orgasmic feelings that I wouldn't even care.


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Transparent set for this pic please,senior size


I'll take your request


LesExit said:


> So just a question. If I were to find a picture of a really adorable rat would you be able to do that? cause if you could it would make my organs explode into delicious rainbow marshmallow bunny bits and that would be really painful but I would be so happy and filled with orgasmic feelings that I wouldn't even care.



 Hahahahaha yeah sure. Post the stock and I'll see what I can do


----------



## LesExit (Jul 7, 2012)

Hero said:


> I'll take your request
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha yeah sure. Post the stock and I'll see what I can do



Stock o.o? You kids and your slang >u> 
But I'm guessing you want me to put up a picture.
I think its too big, but google doesn't provide me with image size chaning options. Buuut i just like this rat caaaause it's cute o.o

But I'm no sure if it is possible or not, due to it's size and stuff.
But if by some fluffy chance it was....I would just throw up a baby and name it after you  and you could visit it on like weekends and stuff 

If the tail is too blurred and stuff you could just throw it in a trash can and make it go boom. The whiskers can go boom too if it's too difficult. I don't care if it looks like crap ya know...I just really like rats and this rat makes me feel yummy inside. I'm talking too much

*Spoiler*: __ 




DAAAAMN this thing is like a T-rex o.o


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2012)

Saishin


I saw your picture Les. It's a cute rat but I don't know if I can trans it well enough. However I will give it a shot


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2012)

If you can't do it hero, hand it over


----------



## LesExit (Jul 7, 2012)

Hero said:


> I saw your picture Les. It's a cute rat but I don't know if I can trans it well enough. However I will give it a shot



 You'll give a shot for me. Thank you  

If it ends up failing thats ok, it means a lot that you're trying though


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2012)

LesExit said:


> You'll give a shot for me. Thank you
> 
> If it ends up failing thats ok, it means a lot that you're trying though



And if you have any further comments or questions just VM me. Starr doesn't like us to spam the shop. Because of the quality allow me to take at least 4 days to finish it. I hope you're up to waiting that long.

Starr said she'll do it


----------



## LesExit (Jul 7, 2012)

Hero said:


> And if you have any further comments or questions just VM me. Starr doesn't like us to spam the shop. Because of the quality allow me to take at least 4 days to finish it. I hope you're up to waiting that long.
> 
> Starr said *she'll* do it



WOOoooah I thought Starr was a boy. 
anyways, this will be my last irritating commett then 

I would wait a year for such a magnificent piece of wonderfulness!!

Thank you very much Starr


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2012)

Such a quitter hero love  but okay I gots it


----------



## Saishin (Jul 8, 2012)

Hero said:


> Saishin


Awesome job Hero  can you do an avatar please I've asked for a set,senior size


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Awesome job Hero  can you do an avatar please I've asked for a set,senior size



You sure did . I'm such a crackhead


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2012)

Could you make a cutout of Randy Marsh's pose in this picture? (dont reduce its size at all, need it as high resolution as possible want to make a tshirt out of it)


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
zetzume - *Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*
LesExit - *Starr*
James Bond - *anyone*

​

sorry! I'll start requests today :sweat


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, sorry for late reply went out of town for a week or so. I am still out of town but this is what I need. 

THis is what a friend of mine made, its really bad. XD


I was hoping you could help me with this, here was what I was looking for. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I was hoping for this photo as the background: 

Then with these two pictures, put faded in on either sides:






*Spoiler*: __ 





Finally text that says, "Republic City" " A thread of Fate" 

It can be next to each other or at the top and bottom, I am not specific on the details. 

If you can help me let me know, there is already quite a buzz about making this RP. 

Thank you!


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2012)

Which one is Randy?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2012)

randy is the one with black hair and the light blue shirt


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2012)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Hey, sorry for late reply went out of town for a week or so. I am still out of town but this is what I need.
> 
> THis is what a friend of mine made, its really bad. XD
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




The best I can do is get rid of the background for those two stock


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2012)

^ all these need to be made transparent

sorry for the quantity, but it's all small circles


however, it must be done very very well, so that absolutely no white stuff is visible on *dark* backgrounds .. I've tried already myself and had white edges - unacceptable


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2012)

I have bond and fluttershy


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
zetzume - *Starr*
Reiki - *Starr*
Sennin - *Starr*
LesExit - *Starr*
James Bond - *Hero*
Demon of the Mist - *Starr*
Fluttershy - *Hero*

​


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I am happy to give rep even for a try!!


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 




the stock was kinda bad, sorry, if you want you can get someone else to fix it up, I won't be offended




​


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

Demon of the Mist said:


> Well I am happy to give rep even for a try!!



Please turn your sig off.


----------



## zetzume (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu~~~ =3 
No need to fix. =)


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 11, 2012)

sorry I turned it off!


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 










​


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2012)

Trans set please. :3


----------



## Sera (Jul 11, 2012)

^ I'll take this one.


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 










​


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
LesExit - *Starr*
James Bond - *Hero*
Demon of the Mist - *Starr*
Fluttershy - *Hero*

​


----------



## ℛei (Jul 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahgdgdg thanks pek

love itttt

Will wear soon


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

Fluttershy


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## nanni (Jul 13, 2012)

I would like this as a senior sig.
Trans all the white and leave the black borderline there.
Thank you


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll take this

Also I finished James request starr. I was being a crackhead and didn't post it in the thread lol


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

Kek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank's Hero!


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought Sera claimed that one?


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
LesExit - *Starr*
Demon of the Mist - *Starr*


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2012)

Sera is gonna be gone for a while


----------



## Sera (Jul 14, 2012)

^ It's okay. I'm just working in two shops now, that's what I meant. xD I need to speak to Starr about it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2012)

Starr said:


> I thought Sera claimed that one?



Sera told me to do it


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2012)

Nanni


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Ayana (Jul 15, 2012)

And please resize it for a senior member sig.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll do your request


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Sorry for taking so long to pic this) Thanks for the work!


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 16, 2012)

Remove background, and make a avatar. Anyone can work on it. Thnx.


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

That is too low quality for me to work with


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 16, 2012)

Will this do? 
550x500


----------



## Bitty (Jul 16, 2012)

trans set request. remove background & make sig normal member size
worker-anyone


please & thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

Marik Swift said:


> Will this do?
> 550x500



much better


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
LesExit - *Starr*
Demon of the Mist - *Starr*
Ayana - *Hero*
Marik Swift - *Starr*
8Bit Dreamz

​


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> trans set request. remove background & make sig normal member size
> worker-anyone
> 
> 
> please & thank you!



I'll do yours


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Ayana (Jul 17, 2012)

Hero said:


> I'll do yours



Thank you so much!


----------



## Fay (Jul 17, 2012)

Set request :ho!

Ava: senior size, 
Sig: maximum senior size + transparant (only the bear with king julian), 

<3


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Again!!

Request Set
Stock- 
Ava: Junior Size

The work is pretty much done, just want the set..


----------



## Chuck (Jul 18, 2012)

*Transparent Set Request*

Stock: 
focusing on Itachi *only*

Ava: 150 X 150 focusing shoulders up with no borders
Sig: Please keep the height under 325 px

Can't wait


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2012)

Transparency please, for Starr



Keep same size


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 18, 2012)

trans set request please 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







will rep and cred :3
thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2012)

yikes, I leave for a bit and it gets super busy! I got all of you, and I will finally finish all requests before Friday night


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 19, 2012)

Transparency request

Link=

Worker=Anyone.

Details=Keep the same size for width, 400 for height..


----------



## Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

Starr said:


> yikes, I leave for a bit and it gets super busy! I got all of you, and I will finally finish all requests before Friday night


You sure you want all of those


Last Samurai said:


> Transparency request
> 
> Link=
> 
> ...



I'm on vacation, but I'll do it


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 19, 2012)

Hero said:


> I'm on vacation, but I'll do it



Thank you very much.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

Hells yeah, I got this


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _LesExit_ 












*Spoiler*: _Demon of the Mist_ 








​


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
Marik Swift - *Starr*
Fay -* Starr*
Ubereem - *Starr*
The Flying Chuck - *Starr*
Z -* Starr*
blackfire96 - *Starr*
Last Samurai - *Hero*

​


----------



## Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

What the hell is fraj doing with Keollyn's request


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

I dunno, but whatevs lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2012)

Request for Starr:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I would like two avys made from both pictures with Batman's face and I would like to have the second picture turned into a sig. Of course it will have to be resized, but try not to do it so much.

Thanks in advance. =D


----------



## Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol poor Keollyn


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 19, 2012)

Starr...I'm new but I'm amazed of your work...any chance you could make me a set?


----------



## fraj (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah shit I totally forgot, been stupidly busy with some job interviews that I just post on the forums from my phone. Tonight for sure Ill do it lol. Damn.... never been this long to do a request >.>
Really sorry.


----------



## fraj (Jul 20, 2012)

Seems like Keollyn has turned advisor and disappeared. Hope it wasnt because of me lol.


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2012)

Its all your fault fraj


----------



## Saishin (Jul 20, 2012)

Trans for this pic please,need as logo for a new thread
size: 500 x 382 but if you want you can select other sizes


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ubereem_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2012)

should I take keo's request off then? lol





Keollyn - *Fraj*
Marik Swift - *Starr*
Fay -* Starr*
The Flying Chuck - *Starr*
Z -* Starr*
blackfire96 - *Starr*
[*]Last Samurai - *Hero*
Sennin -* Starr*
[*]Saishin - *anyone*


​





☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Starr...I'm new but I'm amazed of your work...any chance you could make me a set?


 what can I do for you homie?


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ubereem_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stoked!


----------



## ℛei (Jul 21, 2012)

Request for Hero 



tranc senior set from this  stock plz 

thanks


----------



## Hero (Jul 21, 2012)

Saishin said:


> Trans for this pic please,need as logo for a new thread
> size: 500 x 382 but if you want you can select other sizes





Reiki said:


> Request for Hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the both of you


----------



## Hero (Jul 21, 2012)

last samurai


saishin


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't see any problem Hero. Good job mate.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been advisor for almost a year now. But I didn't disappear, I have just been waiting patiently.


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Marik Swift_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
[*]The Flying Chuck - *Starr*
Z -* Starr*
blackfire96 - *Starr*
Sennin -* Starr*
Reiki - *Hero*

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The Flying Chuck_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
blackfire96 - *Starr*
Sennin -* Starr*
Reiki - *Hero*

​


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marik Swift_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you !


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Flying Chuck_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're beautiful!! 
repped and will cred when I wear it.


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 22, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marik Swift_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankies. Great job as always. <3 ​


----------



## fraj (Jul 22, 2012)

Im doing it right now, Ill be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Vice (Jul 22, 2012)

For anyone, keep size as is.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 22, 2012)

Trans sig (senior size) request please 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Thank you.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 23, 2012)

Trans sig please


*Spoiler*: __ 





Just Sidious if possible




Can I get an avatar of that too? It doesn't have to be transparent.

Let me know if the stock isn't good enough.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
blackfire96 - *Starr*
[*]Sennin -* Starr*
Reiki - *Hero*
Vice - *Starr*
Mar Azul - anyone
Palpatine - anyone

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 







​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfection 

Thanks Starr!


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
Reiki - *Hero*
Vice - *Starr*
Mar Azul - anyone
Palpatine - anyone

​


----------



## blackfire96 (Jul 24, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you soo very much!! 
will rep and cred
thanks again!!


----------



## Fay (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd like to request a set :

Sig: max senior size (I prefer a bit smaller), transparant, 
Ava: senior size, dotter border if possible,


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
Reiki - *Hero*
[*]Mar Azul - *Starr*
[*]Palpatine - *Starr*
Fay - *Starr*

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Palpatine_ 






let me know if you wanted a different border



​


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Palpatine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think you could edit out the blue alien dude in the background?


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*
Reiki - *Hero*
Fay - *Starr*

​


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Credit is mandatory, right?

I can't tell because the first page says rep and/or credit.


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2012)

Rep is welcomed, cred is up to you


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2012)

Need to spread. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2012)

Reiki


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Jul 25, 2012)

Hero said:


> Reiki
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 great work 

I love it,thanks


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mar Azul_



Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 








​


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2012)

Keollyn - *Fraj*


​


----------



## Fay (Jul 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek!


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 26, 2012)

Starr said:


> Keollyn - *Fraj*
> 
> 
> ​



I'm looking to have the best trans set ever done in the history of internets.


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2012)

And if you don't, send a neg his way


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2012)

neg him hard


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Keo_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

open!

​


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you Starr. You are my hero.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Can you make it transparent? Thanks.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2012)

Request for a transparant set.
()
Senior sized. :33


----------



## LesExit (Jul 28, 2012)

o.o is it possible to make an avatar from this?



Could you just make it the headish area part? I like rats :33


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

Just a regular avatar?


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG - *Starr*
Melodie - *Starr*
LesExit - *Starr*

​


----------



## LesExit (Jul 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> Just a regular avatar?



Are there flavors or something o.o?


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, I wasn't sure if you want it transparent or not


----------



## LesExit (Jul 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> Well, I wasn't sure if you want it transparent or not



OoooOOOooOooo...no. I don't think thats necessary


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for appeasing a Cheryl fanboy's request Starr.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 




It was already trans'd, don't cred me







​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​



Thanks, Starr!


----------



## LesExit (Jul 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​



o.o Thank you!!! I shall rep you again when I'm able too!!


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird. I have had a white background before requesting. 

Thanks anyway. 
​


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 28, 2012)

Starr can I put up a request for another now?


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2012)

Go for it :33


----------



## fraj (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah i deserve to be negged.... just no excuse this time


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 30, 2012)

Senior size set plz.


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll do your Hinata Deathgun


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 30, 2012)

Hero said:


> I'll do your Hinata Deathgun



Don't think I didn't see what you did there 

Avy trans for  and sig trans for 

Anyone (not Fraj  ) can take it.


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2012)

You give the most annoying stock to work with


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 30, 2012)

How so         ?


----------



## fraj (Jul 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> How so         ?



I think its the hair that makes it annoying. I said I was sorry ok !


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2012)

Starr, that request is all you girl


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2012)

I _am_ the only one capable


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2012)

That you are


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 30, 2012)

fraj said:


> I think its the hair that makes it annoying. I said I was sorry ok !



I'm not mad. I'm actually just kidding.



Starr said:


> I _am_ the only one capable



All part of the plan


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 31, 2012)

☀  
☀ the figure's face and the gun
☀ same size is fine, i'd like to edit it into a set later.
☀ and can i have the text WHY? in scratchy looking letters floating partly in his hair off to the right
☀ please and thank you's


----------



## Hero (Jul 31, 2012)

Any concerns let me know


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 31, 2012)

Hero said:


> Any concerns let me know



*whistles* I like it!  	

Good job, sadly i can't rep you right now so i owe you that one.


----------



## santanico (Jul 31, 2012)

Princess Ryan said:


> ☀
> ☀ the figure's face and the gun
> ☀ same size is fine, i'd like to edit it into a set later.
> ☀ and can i have the text WHY? in scratchy looking letters floating partly in his hair off to the right
> ☀ please and thank you's



got ya             .


----------



## santanico (Jul 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Princess Ryan_ 







​


----------



## Princess Ryan (Jul 31, 2012)

looking fly.

++repped so hard.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 2, 2012)

Need a set,senior size please


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello. :33

*** 
*** Only the girl
*** Senior-sized
*** Black border around the avatar, and could you highlight the transparency a bit? It looks a bit dark...


----------



## santanico (Aug 2, 2012)

Keo - *Starr*
Saishin - *Starr*
Blazing CobaltX - *Starr*

​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello 

request: trans set
size: senior
stock: 
worker: Starr or Hero 


please just keep Nardo and Sauce as a sig,remove Sakura and other things around,As for ava,plz focus on Nardo's butt.Thanks


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2012)

I love that stock. I'm going to do it


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2012)

Keo - *Starr*
Saishin - *Starr*
Blazing CobaltX - *Starr*
Reiki - *Hero*

​


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2012)

It took me fucking forever but it's done ​


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _keo_ 







​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 4, 2012)

Hero said:


> It took me fucking forever but it's done ​



it looks greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat 

I love you and thanks 

sorry for troubling


----------



## Hero (Aug 4, 2012)

That's fine. I enjoyed doing it though 

Lol you accidentally negged me, but don't worry about it.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _keo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you Starr 

Edit: looks like I gotta spread


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2012)

Never made a request before, so I apologize if I'm doing it wrong.

Could you make this transparent?   I just want to keep the girl, not the writing or anything.   No resizing will be necessary.   I don't mind who does it, I'm sure whoever does so will do a great job.   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

Gin- *Starr*

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 







​


----------



## Saishin (Aug 6, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saishin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Starr good job


----------



## Fay (Aug 8, 2012)

Hiya :33!

Requesting a transparant set:
- ava: senior size, dotted border
- sig: junior size
- stock:


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2012)

Got ya fayfay


----------



## fraj (Aug 8, 2012)

I can take Fay's request and do it in like 5 mins if you would like me to


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2012)

hmpf, are you sure I can depend on you?


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_ 







​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone willing to trans the full-bodied Madara for me? 



Maybe make it a bit smaller, too.


----------



## fraj (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes starr Ill post it tonight, dont worry I am clean now.


----------



## fraj (Aug 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> Hiya :33!
> 
> Requesting a transparant set:
> - ava: senior size, dotted border
> ...



Can someone do the dotted border please, I forgot how to do it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2012)

You can save this and place it over


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Anyone willing to trans the full-bodied Madara for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe make it a bit smaller, too.



I got ya                   .


----------



## Hero (Aug 10, 2012)

Also I might be inactive for a bit Stacey

Monday I move into college and these few days I'm going to be packing and trying to settle in. Do some last minute class work and stuff so I might not be around for requests.


----------



## fraj (Aug 10, 2012)

Hero said:


> Also I might be inactive for a bit Stacey
> 
> Monday I move into college and these few days I'm going to be packing and trying to settle in. Do some last minute class work and stuff so I might not be around for requests.



Its cool, ill be around trying to help if starr still trusts me lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks! Maybe 350 high? I want to be able to put a quote under it.


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

Hero said:


> Also I might be inactive for a bit Stacey
> 
> Monday I move into college and these few days I'm going to be packing and trying to settle in. Do some last minute class work and stuff so I might not be around for requests.


okay that's cool, good luck!


fraj said:


> Its cool, ill be around trying to help if starr still trusts me lol.


lol I trust ya 


PikaCheeka said:


> Thanks! Maybe 350 high? I want to be able to put a quote under it.



kay


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka- *Starr*

​


----------



## Gin (Aug 11, 2012)

starr said:


> ​


Great job, thank you.   

I'll rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Fay (Aug 11, 2012)

fraj said:


> Can someone do the dotted border please, I forgot how to do it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you :33!


----------



## Brie (Aug 12, 2012)

Request: Set

Avy stock: 

Sig stock: 

No border for the avy, but I'd like one for the sig.

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2012)

Starr - you closed VMs so I'll reply here.

I just want the full-bodied Madara on the right side.


----------



## fraj (Aug 13, 2012)

Brie said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Avy stock:
> 
> ...



I got you....


----------



## Fay (Aug 13, 2012)

I've come with another transparant set request !

Sig: junior size, please cut off the text on the bottom, 

Ava: senior size, dotted border,


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 17, 2012)

Request for starr.



Only Big Boss and the dog and with the same size, thanks and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2012)

Fay said:


> I've come with another transparant set request !
> 
> Sig: junior size, please cut off the text on the bottom,
> 
> Ava: senior size, dotted border,





Grαhf said:


> Request for starr.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Big Boss and the dog and with the same size, thanks and sorry for the trouble.



I got you two


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 18, 2012)

.









.


----------



## fraj (Aug 18, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> ☀ *Request Type:* Set.
> ☀ *Stock:* .
> ☀ *Worker:* I don't mind.
> ☀ *Leftover stuff:* Just Kagura, as it is already.
> ...



I got you too, ill post both my requests tomorrow.


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 











​


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Aug 19, 2012)

Request for a Transparent sig and the avatar is not Transparent.

☀ *Request Type:* Set.
☀ *Stock:*  , .
☀ *Worker:* Starr.
☀ *Leftover stuff:* Just Minato and his weapon in the sig, however in the ava if possible kindly make it look like he does only 1 hand seal in the avatar.
☀ *Size:* Senior size.
☀ *Text:* _Flee on Sight_, in the sig, if possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 19, 2012)

Magnificent job starr, will rep once I am not 24'd.


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2012)

Namikaze Minato- *Starr*
Jon Stark - *fraj*
 Brie - *fraj*


​


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Namikaze Minato_ 







​


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Starr, repped.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2012)

> *☀ Request Type:* Transparent
> *☀ Stock:* .
> *☀ Worker:* Anyone
> *☀ Size: *260  x 400



Just a simple correction if you haven't started it already.

No need to make width 260. Just keep height for 400 & whatever width comes with it.


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2012)

^got ya               .


----------



## Fay (Aug 21, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I only saw this today ! Thanks my dear !!


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome work as usual. Reped.


----------



## Fay (Aug 25, 2012)

Requesting a trans set :33:

ava: senior size, dotted border
sig: juniot size, trans
stock: 

PS I always rep you people, but do you want me to cred too


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2012)

^Including the flowers? Well for _me _cred is optional


----------



## Fay (Aug 25, 2012)

With or without the flowers, both are fine , but if possible with .


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2012)

Brie - *fraj*
Jon Stark - *fraj*
Fay - *starr*


​


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello, I would like a senior sized sign . 

Image: 
And also I was hoping if I could get the logo for the top of th image.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2012)

That first one is going to be really tricky, I'll give it a shot though


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 







​


----------



## Ayana (Aug 29, 2012)

Set stock. Resize for a senior member.



And avy for a senior member please.


----------



## Fay (Aug 29, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3!!!!


----------



## Samehada (Aug 29, 2012)

I have three for you guys 
They should be pretty easy, however. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) [/IMG]





*Spoiler*: __ 



2) 




*Spoiler*: __ 



3)


----------



## santanico (Aug 29, 2012)

Ayana said:


> Set stock. Resize for a senior member.
> 
> 
> 
> And avy for a senior member please.





Samehada said:


> I have three for you guys
> They should be pretty easy, however.
> 
> 
> ...



all right

damn it fraj, where are you?


----------



## Brie (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd like to know too. 

Been waiting a while...


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

Let me finish these requests, then I'll do yours Brie


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Ayana _ 







​


----------



## Brie (Aug 30, 2012)

starr said:


> Let me finish these requests, then I'll do yours Brie



Thanks but are you sure fraj won't mind? 

I mean they might have already started on it..


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

lol if I know fraj, he hasn't even started, besides this is my shop


----------



## Brie (Aug 30, 2012)

Mmkay then, thank you for picking it up!


----------



## Ayana (Aug 31, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Ayana _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks a lot.
:risu


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 31, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Transparency for a sig and I would like to have two avatars made from both masks that Tobi wears. Please remember that I'd like the avys to be made from the original picture and not after the transparency is done.

Thanks in advance. =D


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

Brie - *fraj*/*starr*
Jon Stark - *fraj*
Rose&Thorns - *starr*
Samehada - *starr*
Sennin - *starr*


​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm happy to wait for Fraj btw.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

okay, I have no idea when he's coming back though


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

let me know if you want them re-sized

*Spoiler*: _Samehada_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

Brie - *fraj*/*starr*
Jon Stark - *fraj*
Sennin - *starr*


​


----------



## Samehada (Sep 2, 2012)

starr said:


> let me know if you want them re-sized
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Samehada_
> 
> ...



These are perfect! I love you  

I repped in advance, but plan on adding another one one I can spread


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2012)

it's fine don't worry!


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

Stock: 
Worker: starr

Don't worry about the re-size, I'll do that myself. Thank you~


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2012)

gotcha            :"3


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 2, 2012)

Want it fully transparent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2012)

Brie - *fraj*/*starr*
Jon Stark - *fraj*
Sennin - *starr*
Sera - *starr*
HeLLzRoLLinG - *starr*

​


----------



## Cord (Sep 2, 2012)

Just want to make the image transparent, along with that one feather. = P

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2012)

I got ya           .


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 






​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2012)

You're welcome sennin!







Jon Stark - *fraj*
Sera - *starr*
HeLLzRoLLinG - *starr*

​


----------



## Brie (Sep 3, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must be psychic.  That first avy was exactly how I wanted/imagined it should look.

Reppin' right now!~


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2012)

Jon Stark - *fraj*
Cordelia - *starr*

​


----------



## Sera (Sep 3, 2012)

It's perfect! Thank you, starr.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 3, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



Awesome. Thanks, Starr!


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Cord (Sep 4, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



Thank you! I love it! :33


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I work here 

I'm now open for a max of 5 requests at a time.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_ 



I Didn't really know what you wanted, your request was made somewhat leisurely, But this is what I got, enjoy Love.

Just Rep please.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Looks just how I wanted it, and I adore the font. :33


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

None

*Completely open, feel free to request!
*​
​





Jon Stark said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looks just how I wanted it, and I adore the font. :33



Well thank you Love pek


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

It's up to you whether you want to be repped or cred for your work


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah I saw in the front it's up to the worker. For harder projects I'll do cred or cred/rep, easy stuff just rep.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Hey folk.
> I'd like to get a transparency on  (I hope this is not too explicit ).
> I just want to get rid of the white background and maybe the bluish stuff at the left and at the right.
> Keep the feathers and the wings please. Also keep the original size.
> This is probably hard to render  thus I would be willing to rep a few times.


Someone wanna do this?:33 I see that you are not having a lot of work here


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol I got it.

Sig off though please


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry I always forget that. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Saskekun_ 




Holy Crap Man.

Rep + Cred if being used as a signature.






​


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

None

*Completely open, feel free to request!
*​
​


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2012)

sig off yo


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry Love, that trans killed me.


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2012)

If you find that you can't do a request, just throw it over to me :33


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

starr said:


> If you find that you can't do a request, just throw it over to me :33



Alright. Will Probs only happen when there's like 50,000 colors in the background.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saskekun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :33 have to spread first


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello! sigs need to be OFF


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry  I forgot


----------



## LesExit (Sep 9, 2012)

I....I would be so happy o.o If somehow it was possible for a beautiful wonderful person to make a transparency of this Pikachu rat for me
But I'm sad cause I love the rat I have now so much 

But when I saw this...I just knew, I KNEW!! I had to have this 

*Spoiler*: __ 








It's really blurry but...I don't care!! It's beautiful and every way something can be beautiful!!  Please make me this!!!

An Avatar of the rat face would be nice too :33 

but if this is too difficult it's ok, I understand...


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2012)

I got you les! I'll have it done  by Wednesday at most


----------



## LesExit (Sep 10, 2012)

starr said:


> I got you les! I'll have it done  by Wednesday at most



THANK YOUUUUU! :33


----------



## Ayana (Sep 12, 2012)

Sig for a senior member please.


And avy 150 x 150


Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2012)

Ayana said:


> Sig for a senior member please.
> 
> 
> And avy 150 x 150
> ...



okies           .


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 







​


----------



## Ayana (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you, will rep as soon as I spread a bit.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 14, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



OMG I LOVE YOU!

I've been sleeping the past few days! But I love it! You's so amazing!! 

Could you somehow make me an avi too?!?!


----------



## LesExit (Sep 15, 2012)

MATHEMATICAL! 

I can't even rep you right now....but when I can. You shall get rep!


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2012)

Just one rep is fine, no more :33


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2012)

Please transparent this up for me and get rid of the shadow at the can's bottom? 

Also, could you make two copies? One sized as it already is and one shrunk to the size of a smiley? About as tall as this smiley - 



I'll love you forever


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2012)

gotchu





​


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2012)

Mucho gracias por favor!

Looks great


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 16, 2012)

Back Lovely's.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi 

Can I have a trans set from  please? Worker -starr :33


Thanks a lot


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2012)

gotcha :33


----------



## Jeff (Sep 20, 2012)

Requesting a transparent of this image below:



Remove all the purple until the three white triangles remain please.

As for size, could you keep it the same as the image currently I guess.  If I resize it after, will it affect the quality of the png?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2012)

it won't affect it, hold up a second



if you would like me to clean it up a bit more let me know


----------



## Jeff (Sep 20, 2012)

No that's great!  Thank you very much!


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 







​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 21, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome  thanks you 

wearing right now


----------



## Naked (Sep 21, 2012)

Can I get this trans in full size and 150x150? Thanks.


----------



## Brie (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, I'd like a trans set of this pic, please:

*Stock*

I'd like both a Marceline avy and a Bubblegum one. 

So basically I want 2 avys and 1 sig of this.


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2012)

Naked said:


> Can I get this trans in full size and 150x150? Thanks.





Brie said:


> Hey, I'd like a trans set of this pic, please:
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



got you both.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2012)

Avy and sig transparency please .......



Size: Senior member
*boarder around avy


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2012)

^I'll give it a shot


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2012)

​


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 22, 2012)

are you sure you want all those?


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2012)

lol like they're hard? you can have the next two, if you're that restless


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 22, 2012)

if you say so boss love.


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello! Can I get you to do a super-super-clean trans job on this? I need it to be very clean for dark backgrounds... You can crop out the text across the bottom.. 

Please don't edit out that banana 

Question: You think there's anyway I could "fabricate" his left elbow in PS? It's killing me that the elbow is missing :/

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2012)

linger, you think you can handle that one?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I can even give a whack at the elbow.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Grape Krush_ 





just rep.
if you want it without the elbow just ask.


----------



## Grape (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks 

Sorry I was over a friends house so haven't seen it until now D


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 23, 2012)

EpicBroFist - *starr*
Brie - *starr*

​


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 










*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_ 







​


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it possible get this image as a signature?


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2012)

sure                 .


----------



## Rose (Sep 25, 2012)

Can I have a set for this image please.

Avatar: Rounded and focused on the guy.
Sig. Transperency 

and can you make the color bolder and bright please.

Please and Thank you. <3


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2012)

"Forbidden"


----------



## Rose (Sep 25, 2012)

Fixed.


----------



## Brie (Sep 25, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much! Reppin' right now, and crediting when I change my set [in approximately 2 seconds.]


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 25, 2012)

Rose said:


> Can I have a set for this image please.
> 
> Avatar: Rounded and focused on the guy.
> Sig. Transperency
> ...




@starr
i dont think i can work with this. 
i cant see it very well with my glaucoma... I think it has to do with the blending.


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah I got it


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much Starr


----------



## Rose (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you <3333333333333


----------



## Undead (Sep 29, 2012)

Can somebody please do a clean transparency on this image? I tried, but it keeps turning out messy.


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

okay, gimme a sec


how's this?



​


----------



## Saishin (Sep 29, 2012)

Set please,senior size


----------



## Sunako (Sep 29, 2012)

Can I have a senior set from this?


----------



## Undead (Sep 29, 2012)

starr said:


> okay, gimme a sec
> 
> 
> how's this?
> ...


Thanks. It's better than what I could do, but there's still a bunch of jagged lines / white spots if you view it with the Kakashi skin or a dark skin. I'm trying to get it made smooth as possible. Is that too time consuming / a hassle for you?


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll fix it up :33



Saishin said:


> Set please,senior size





Sunako said:


> Can I have a senior set from this?




got you both


----------



## Undead (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

this okay?


----------



## Undead (Sep 29, 2012)

That's great. Thank you! +Repped


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2012)

Request for Starr:



Transparency for a sig, erase all the white background and leave untouched Kakashi, Obito and the huge Mangekyou Sharingan behind them. And I would like to have two avatars made from both of Kakashi and Obito's faces. 

Please remember that I'd like the avies to be made from the original picture and not after the transparency is done.

Thanks in advance. =D


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2012)

got ya            .


----------



## Samehada (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey beautiful  I have another task for you! It may be sort of tedious...  So don't worry about declining!

Stock:


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2012)

You want them cropped and trans'd? or kept in tact?


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 







​


----------



## Samehada (Oct 2, 2012)

starr said:


> You want them cropped and trans'd? or kept in tact?



Your choice if whether its easier to keep them all on one page or separated. If you can, please keep the bodies, shadows, water, and words 

Again if its too much, just say so. If not. Your going to get double the rep for the trouble.


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin _ 







​


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2012)

Sennin -starr
Samehada - starr
​​


----------



## andrea (Oct 4, 2012)

Requesting starr 

Stock: 

Just a sig. I want the 4 girls in the front, no background. And keep the sig size small something around 200ish pixels high. Or just trans it and I'll resize myself if that's too much trouble.

Thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2012)

gotcha :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm requesting a transparent senior set.



I would like the sig size to be 450x350, thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2012)

Samehada - *starr*
Lys - *starr*
Kurokami Medaka - *starr*

​​


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Words fail to describe how awesome it turned out.  Million thanks Starr!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2012)

hey starr, do you do gif transparencies?


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2012)

sorry, I don't, but Joo's shop does


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 5, 2012)

☀ Signature request for starr
☀ 
☀ All the stuff surrounding the girl (all of the background) removed, please
☀ Senior size

thanks in advance. :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2012)

okies            .


----------



## Sunako (Oct 7, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, it looks amazing!


----------



## Yagura (Oct 7, 2012)

_Set request for starr._



*Type:* Transparent.

*Avatar:* Of the green guy.

*Signature:* All of it. 

*Size:* Senior.

*Details:* I'd like it if you could remove all of the white in the background.

Thanks.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 9, 2012)

*Request: *Transparency
*Worker:* Starr
*Stock:* 
*Add. Info:* Can you just make the people hugging in the pic transparent and remove everything else, please? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

Apologies for my absence, had internet complications, I got everyone's request


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

Lys     _*next*_
Kurokami Medaka 
Jon Stark
Yagura
Fighting Kitsune
​​


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lysandra_ 









​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 14, 2012)

*Request: *Transparency
*Worker:* Starr
*Stock:* 
*Avatar:* Obito
*Signature:* All of it.


Thanks by now.


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kurokami Medaka_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2012)

Jon Stark *next*
Yagura
Fighting Kitsune
Moon~
​​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 15, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kurokami Medaka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot starr, much appreciated.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey, Starr!



I want it fully transparent and an avatar made out of it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2012)

^Got ya        :3


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Kek (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey, saw your work with these in the request thread, starr.
Could you put these in a gif, in this order? Maybe with transitions between them if you can? :>


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2012)

sorry kek, I can't do gifs


----------



## Kek (Oct 17, 2012)

starr said:


> sorry kek, I can't do gifs



Whoops /facepalm. that's right, sorry.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 17, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2012)

Yagura *next*
Fighting Kitsune
Moon~
HeLLzRoLLinG
​​


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Yagura_ 










​


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Moon~_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2012)

*open!*​​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Just Madara, please. I guess the red flame-spots are inevitable. Then resize it for a senior sig. Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Oct 23, 2012)

I gotcha                   .


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 23, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



Thanks, starr! Repped.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 23, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Moon~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you starr :33


----------



## Yagura (Oct 23, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yagura_



Wonderful work, but could the border of the avatar be blue? Thanks.


----------



## Bones (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the most easiest request, all you have to do replace text with text, that's it. Hopefully it will be done soon.

 - replace "Let Workshop Commence !" with "Let Pre-Phase Commence !"

 - Replace "roll out the judges" with "This is battle of #1 seed, let's roll out". Replace Iron Strategy Tryouts with "New Era meets Old Era"

 Replace what Pain said with "*I defeated you once in T8, I will defeat you again"*. Replace Iron Strategy Tryouts with "New Era meets Old Era". Replace with "Will Bones become ......" with "Who will be the #1 seed!!!"

 - Replace "Peace is within my grasp..." with "Annihilation and Epicness is with in my grasp" Also reduce the dimesions of this pic to same size of other pics.

Thanks I appreciate it.

*EDIT:*

Check the bold font

*EDIT #2*

Check the bold again.


----------



## santanico (Oct 23, 2012)

^All righty



Yagura said:


> Wonderful work, but could the border of the avatar be blue? Thanks.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 23, 2012)

starr said:


> ​




I love it. Thank you so much for a wonderful job.


----------



## Bones (Oct 24, 2012)

starr said:


> ^All righty



How long do I have wait ? I would like to have it tomorrow, but if your busy I understand.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll start it right now, does it matter what font? I'm not sure which one that is already being used is


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bones_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Bones (Oct 24, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea the font matters, but I won't make you redo it.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2012)

Just tell me what font you prefer, I don't mind doing it again


----------



## Bones (Oct 24, 2012)

starr said:


> Just tell me what font you prefer, I don't mind doing it again



I'm not good with fonts, I just want the fonts to reflect what the character is saying but in a cool way. Like the font on "Bones Has Arrived".


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 24, 2012)

Um Can I have the background removed(I'm planning to use it as my signature) and  Can you make Sango's head shot  100x100 (the average size) for an avatar as well please.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2012)

^All right, got ya



Bones said:


> I'm not good with fonts, I just want the fonts to reflect what the character is saying but in a cool way. Like the font on "Bones Has Arrived".



I'll give it another shot


----------



## Yagura (Oct 25, 2012)

starr said:


> ^All righty



Your wonderful, starr.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 25, 2012)

Can I just get the background and that strip of black removed please? :33

I think the size is fine. but I haven't checked. Sig sized for senior member if it's too big please.

Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2012)

^ got ya              .


----------



## Bones (Oct 26, 2012)

You know what I was just being picky. I will use the ones you did before. Thanks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello 

can I have a senior trans set from  stock,please?

thanks <3


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

^Did you want the tree branch included?


----------



## ℛei (Oct 26, 2012)

^ yes please


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

okie doke                       .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the other one! If you could do this one for me too, that would be awesome. I'd have to spread rep first but I'd get back to you!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hashirama and his clan symbol please. Basically just get rid of the white background. 



Then if you could shrink it to senior sig size that allows space for a spoiler cut and maybe a short quote. Maybe a 400-height and a 450 one? Or 425. Not sure.


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

^gotchu don't worry about rep


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

Sango-chan
Endless
Reiki
PikaCheeka

​​


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

​


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you So much you are brilliant!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _reiki_ 










*Spoiler*: _PikaCheeka_ 










​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 29, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG looks awesome! will wear soon 

THANKS


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 31, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you possibly re-size mine to 420 pixels high?

It was too large, but when I resized it, it canceled out the trans and now my sig looks funny. I don't know how to fix it. Sorry!


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2012)

here you go


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you just leave goku?


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2012)

Sure, but please turn off your sig


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 9, 2012)

*Transparent Request*

*Stock*


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2012)

Dbgohan08
Dastan

​​


----------



## Fiona (Nov 11, 2012)

Its been awhile starr :33

can i please get this trans'd and resized into a set? As big as the rules allow please 

I need a 150 x 150 avy as well please  


EDIT: I should clarify exactlty what i want Trans'd lol i want just her, none of the pink or the words


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2012)

Dbgohan08
Dastan
Fiona
​​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey..:33
Request: Trans set..
Stock: ..
Size: Senior..
Thank you..


----------



## Alicia (Nov 12, 2012)

Stock: 

I'd like to have the black background trans'd, but keep the black borders of the GTA logo.
Plz scale down to signature size (550 in width).

is it possible to also request an avatar of the girl on the right in  poster?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2012)

Transparency request



In both junior and senior sizes


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely Hope
Daftvirgin
Darth Nihilus
​


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dbgohan08_ 













*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 








​


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2012)

transparency plz 



remove white pretty much

keep size the same


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2012)

got ya             .


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks. Reped.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 









*Spoiler*: _Daftvirgin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 




fits both lol






​


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2012)

*Requests closed.*


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 14, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awesome :33..Thanks a lot..


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2012)

*Taking Requests*


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 17, 2012)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Text: N/A
Stock: 
Effects: Surprise me
Border: Any think that looks good.
Other info: Could she be sitting next to a cozy fire place?


----------



## NW (Nov 17, 2012)

Senior set.



Justr take out all the white area surrounding Ichigo. 

Make sure you have the whole transparency for the sig, but a little smaller so it could be a little under the senior sig limit.

For the avy, I'd just like Ichigo's head. No borders on either the avatar or sig.

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Text: N/A
> Stock:
> ...





No Worries said:


> Senior set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got ya                     .


----------



## Fiona (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi starr  

Everyone loved the Last set you made me i got many compliments :33

So i have another because i found this stock that i absolutely LOVE.

Its SUPER intricate i know and i will totally understand if you dont think you can do it 



Just let me know. Fingers crossed though


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 19, 2012)

*Transparent Request*

Transparent and resized into a signature. As big as the rules allow please.

Stock 1 = 

Stock 2 =


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2012)

Could i get a transparent sig of this?


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2012)

Alisdragon
No Worries
Fiona
Dastan
S.A.F
Sunako
​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 19, 2012)

Can I have a trans set from this please?


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 










*Spoiler*: _No Worries_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2012)

Fiona
Dastan
S.A.F
Sunako
​


----------



## NW (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks.  Repped.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the set you made for me.


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 21, 2012)

*Type:* Trans
*Worker:*Any
*Stock:* 

the direct link is 
*Size:* Not too big, but big enough for my sig
*Effects:* Trans everything from the background please, so it's just Naruto 
*Border:*No thanks
*Text:* No, thank you
*Other info:* Should be a quick job, I want to try and colour it myself, just don't know how to trans. Will credit you when I've finished it and will rep when finished


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2012)

Fiona
Dastan
S.A.F
Sunako
Medgehog

​


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 










​


----------



## Fiona (Nov 22, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG STARR  

WHY YOU SO AWESOME


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 







​


----------



## Raizen (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you please make  transparent? Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2012)

*REQUESTS CLOSED *

I can't do any requests nor the last two, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2012)

thank you! it looks perfect.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2012)

*NOW ACCEPTING REQUESTS*


----------



## Sunako (Dec 1, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it looks amazing!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 1, 2012)

Senior size avatar and sig with border please


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2012)

gotcha                .


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

*Senior set:*



For the sig, I want just Obito, Kakashi, Rin, and Minato. For the avatar, I want just Obito's head.

Thanks. :33


----------



## Kek (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi starr, may I get a sig of this?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 2, 2012)

hi starr

can I have a senior set from  stock?please and thanks


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2012)

The Pink Ninja
No Worries
Kek
Reiki
​


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _No Worries_ 













*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 






​


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 4, 2012)

Starr requesting trans avy focus on Sasuke and Sakura,  plz don't cut her hand grabbing his scarf.

Thank you so much.


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2012)

why would I cut her hand? silly


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2012)

starr said:


> why would I cut her hand? silly


You know better.


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2012)

Exactly >3


----------



## santanico (Dec 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2012)

starr said:


> Exactly >3





starr said:


> ​


mez <3z u!!!
Thank you starr.^


----------



## NW (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you. 

Repped.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 5, 2012)

starr said:


> [
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> ...



awesome as usual 

thanks


----------



## Fay (Dec 5, 2012)

Request :33:

Can you resize this to senior size sig for me, maybe with a nice border?



Kindly keep the text in it :ho


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Fay (Dec 8, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



Thnxxxxx


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a trans of Madara (plus tubes and whatall).

Senior sig size with room for YT link and spoiler cut. Thanks!


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 11, 2012)

I would like this transed and made into a set please. 150x150 avatar.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 11, 2012)

Transparent Request


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2012)

Can I have this made into a senior set? 

Focus on the head including the halo for the avatar please. :33


----------



## santanico (Dec 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just a trans of Madara (plus tubes and whatall).
> 
> Senior sig size with room for YT link and spoiler cut. Thanks!





Brotha Yasuji said:


> I would like this transed and made into a set please. 150x150 avatar.





Vicious said:


> Transparent Request
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Endless said:


> Can I have this made into a senior set?
> 
> Focus on the head including the halo for the avatar please. :33



got all of you


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi..:33
Request: Transparent set..
Stock: 
Size: Senior avy with border..Junior sig..
Note: Can you keep some of the blood drops!..
Thanks..


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2012)

^Turn off your sig & your link doesn't work, use a image loading site instead








*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_ 








​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 14, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_


Thank you. :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 14, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dastan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mind resizing these into height of 475 px please?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 16, 2012)

starr said:


> ^Turn off your sig & your link doesn't work, use a image loading site instead



Does it work now?!..:33
make the avy on Sasuke..
Senior avy with borders..junior sig..
thanks..


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Endless_ 










​


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Does it work now?!..:33
> make the avy on Sasuke..
> thanks..



zerochan is preventing you from sharing the link, use another way imageftw.com, tinypic, etc.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 16, 2012)

starr said:


> zerochan is preventing you from sharing the link, use another way imageftw.com, tinypic, etc.




Now?!..
Sorry I bothered you..


----------



## santanico (Dec 16, 2012)

there you go


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks so much. :33


----------



## Saishin (Dec 17, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Note: Don't keep the writings


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 17, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Transparent of the guy in the middle. Avi from the bottom-right pic, please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely Hope
Saishin
Scratchy

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 17, 2012)

starr, can I ask two seperate transparencies?(for sig) They're from the same stock, that's why I'm asking.



Obito in the left and the one Obito stands in his current outfit.

If you don't do just do the latter.

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Dec 17, 2012)

Of course :33


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2012)

Requesting set

stock: 
Please remove watermark and trans sign & avatar
is it possible to make a slideshow of Yoruichi, Rangiku and Neliel (three gals in the middle if you don't watch bleach) as avatar?

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely Hope
Saishin
Scratchy
Moon~

​


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Requesting set
> 
> stock:
> Please remove watermark and trans sign & avatar
> ...



Removing watermarks is a no-no, and sorry I can't do gifs


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2012)

Transparent senior set of this 

I'd like one version still with the stray black pixels and one version without.

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 









*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 







​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2012)

Request for Starr:





I would like an avy made from Sakura's face from the first picture. And lastly a transparency from the second picture for a signature, erase everything except Sakura carrying her axe, of course. I already asked the artist and she gave me her permission to wear it.

That would be all, thanks.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 22, 2012)

starr said:


> Removing watermarks is a no-no, and sorry I can't do gifs



Okay I understand


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2012)

Set please :

ava transparant 150x150, sig transparant junior size.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2012)

Scratchy
Moon~
No Worries
Sennin of Hardwork
Fay


​


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey, I'd like a set done.



Will change it if I need to.

Avatar Size 150 x 150.I'd like the avatar to just be the girls head with a thin black border. But I want the signature to be just her and transparent.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2012)

EDIT: I changed my request, as that was christmas holidays themed one and it would be too late to wear it 

I'd like to request a transparent senior sized set.

Stock:

For sig I guess it would be better if you just cut out all the space with text and under it, so the image would look bigger:33

Oh, and without border. Both avy and sig just transparent.

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Scratchy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Moon~_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Dec 23, 2012)

No Worries
Sennin of Hardwork
Fay
Cobalt
Rosi

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Moon~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAA! Thank you sooo much. pek


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 23, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scratchy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2012)

I won't be able to finish requests until next weekend at the latest, if you want to cancel your request you are more than free to do so :3 happy holidays!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Dec 25, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks sweetie..
will rep and cred..:33


----------



## Alicia (Dec 26, 2012)

starr said:


> I won't be able to finish requests until next weekend at the latest, if you want to cancel your request you are more than free to do so :3 happy holidays!



I wanna make a request, I'm still loyal to you, is that okay? 


*Spoiler*: _If you're taking_ 



Stock: 
Please trans and make a set; focus on the head for avatar


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2012)

hey starr!

could you erase the background? (leave his face)


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2012)

sorry guys! I'll be working on requests by this weekend, it's been busy, I won't be offended if you cancel your request ^^.


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2013)

I can take what you can't finish Starr


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2013)

No Worries
Sennin of Hardwork
Fay
Cobalt
Rosi
Daftvirgin
Shirosaki
​

*Hero, take whatever you can do~*


----------



## Hero (Jan 3, 2013)

Alrighty. I'll go to work


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

starr said:


> No Worries
> Sennin of Hardwork
> Fay
> Cobalt
> ...



Aww, poor Starr


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd like to submit set a request. Senior Sized.


----------



## Hero (Jan 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I wanna make a request, I'm still loyal to you, is that okay?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _If you're taking_
> ...





Rosi said:


> EDIT: I changed my request, as that was christmas holidays themed one and it would be too late to wear it
> 
> I'd like to request a transparent senior sized set.
> 
> ...





Cobalt said:


> Hey, I'd like a set done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fay said:


> Set please :
> 
> ava transparant 150x150, sig transparant junior size.



I'll start doing these today.

Including Deathgun's


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2013)

okay I'm ready to start again 

I'm taking the first 4


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 







​


----------



## Hero (Jan 4, 2013)

Deathgun:​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



​ 
​


 

Daftvirgin:​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



​ 
​


----------



## Hero (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll delete the Fay I did

Rosi:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2013)

Cobalt *hero*
Rosi *hero*
Shirosaki *starr*
​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 4, 2013)

Hero said:


> I'll delete the Fay I did
> 
> Rosi:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank You! reps+


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 5, 2013)

Hero said:


> Deathgun:​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sweet!   I'll have to rep later, gotta spread first.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jan 5, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> *REQUEST:* SET
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Stock:*
> ...


.................................................


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Hero said:


> Deathgun:​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you, but I was hoping for you to keep the uhm.... digital stroke coming out of his arm... and for the ava I wanted to have the arm and the digital stroke in there as well, with a thin black border  

could you do it? if it isn't too much asked for ofc.


----------



## Fay (Jan 5, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, dearest <3!!!


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Jan 5, 2013)

Requesting sig. Would just like everything but the the three Admirals in their seats removed from this, and also another keeping everything in except for the frame-like border removed. Thanks


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 5, 2013)

requesting sig 

transparent background 
ps: n could you remove those black loop on their heads as well? thanks in advance.


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Thank you, but I was hoping for you to keep the uhm.... digital stroke coming out of his arm... and for the ava I wanted to have the arm and the digital stroke in there as well, with a thin black border
> 
> could you do it? if it isn't too much asked for ofc.



Ok I'll fix it


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes! thank you! repped and will credit once set is in use!


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2013)

Cobalt:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow sweet thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> .................................................





Absolute Zero. said:


> Requesting sig. Would just like everything but the the three Admirals in their seats removed from this, and also another keeping everything in except for the frame-like border removed. Thanks





Tanuki said:


> requesting sig
> 
> transparent background
> ps: n could you remove those black loop on their heads as well? thanks in advance.



Got you guys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the work!


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2013)

*Shirosaki*:


----------



## Rosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Requesting a transparent junior-sized set out of this  

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'd also like small text right next to Madara to stay.(If you can/have time, please do both(both with that small text, and without))

Edit: I just saw that there is a little error in Obito's hair (it's erased a bit because of white callout; it's not actually an error, but upper layer on the lower one) Is there a possibility to fix it?

Don't really care whose face is on avy, but I'd also like to have a second avy only(trans-t too) out of this


And both sig and avas without border.

Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2013)

i got ya, sorry, I was about reply to your pm as soon as I got on my computer


----------



## Rosi (Jan 5, 2013)

starr said:


> i got ya, sorry, I was about reply to your pm as soon as I got on my computer



It's fine  I think it's better if this request is official, not some private pm business


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I get a set out of this?

Ava: Junior Size


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2013)

Your image isn't showing


----------



## Araragi (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I get 2 transparent sigs for these please?


details: Cut out the stuff on the bottom right please when making the sig. keep "The Breaker and the writing under it, as well as the NW"



effects would be appreciated :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2013)

sigs need to be off


----------



## Ghost (Jan 6, 2013)

starr said:


> *Shirosaki*:



wonderful work. thanks a lot.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 6, 2013)

set request :33

worker: any
effects: make it look pretty (your judgement)
text: "Hiei and Kurama"
stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 






will rep and cred, thankies in advance :33


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Can I get a set out of this?
> 
> Ava: Junior Size



I'll take your request.

Starr do you want to take the other two? They're asking for effects and you're better at that than I am.


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Can I get 2 transparent sigs for these please?
> 
> 
> details: Cut out the stuff on the bottom right please when making the sig. keep "The Breaker and the writing under it, as well as the NW"
> ...



^how do you want this one?



blackfire96 said:


> set request :33
> 
> worker: any
> effects: make it look pretty (your judgement)
> ...



broken link


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 6, 2013)

starr said:


> ^how do you want this one?
> 
> 
> 
> broken link



if  doesnt work let me know, sorry about that though


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah zerochan doesn't let you do that, you'll need a image hosting site =/


----------



## Araragi (Jan 6, 2013)

starr said:


> ^how do you want this one?
> 
> 
> 
> broken link



If you mean what I want transparent, then I would like kagura(the girl in the middle) transparent with the sword but I know Ezra(the girl on the left blocks off some of her hair so you can include her too.

Also to add to my request I would like an Ava for the first stock as well


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 6, 2013)

starr said:


> yeah zerochan doesn't let you do that, you'll need a image hosting site =/



ugh sorry here i hope this works..heres every link i made, if it still doesnt work forget about my request okay
im completely sorry about this 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

okay it works


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

Raijin Flare
[*]Absolute Zero.
[*]Tanuki
Rosi
 Ubereem
Aladdin
blackfire
​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello! Can I have a senior set from this, please?


(the avatar on sasuke and karin 3 )


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

oohhhh I got ya


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Absolute Zero._ 













*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 








​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 6, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You! It's beatiful May I ask you to take out white callouts of text out of sig though? I wanted that small text next to Madara to stay there only. Those white ones are kinda out of place. Thanks


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2013)

here you go


----------



## Rosi (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks a lotpek have reps+


----------



## jNdee~ (Jan 7, 2013)

@ starr, sorry bout that, I meant 150x175 or whatever makes it a bit like rectangular vertically


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alicia (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry new request already 

Stock: 
Please trans and resize to sig. No borders.

A R I G A T O U ~


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2013)

^got ya




Aladdin
blackfire
sunako
Daftvirgin
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 7, 2013)

need for a sig


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 7, 2013)

Hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. Reps incoming.


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> need for a sig



not doing that


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raijin Flare_ 








​


----------



## Alicia (Jan 7, 2013)

Starr sweetie I'm canceling my request.  made it for me, so I thought you'd have less work. Perhaps you should hire him, not quite as skilled as you are, but he makes quite decent transparencies


----------



## jNdee~ (Jan 8, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raijin Flare_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUPERB! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 8, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Absolute Zero._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Aladdin_ 









​


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2013)

blackfire
sunako

​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi starr 

I have a bit weird request for you/shoot me 

can you make a trans set from these two , stocks?

I want both chicks on one sig if it's possible 

and also ava on darker one

thanks and please


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll give it a shot :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 11, 2013)

can I have this trans'd please 

[sp] [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2013)

^It's not showing


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 









​


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 11, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks soo much :33 will rep and cred

EDIT: i gotta spread first, sorry


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 11, 2013)

oops sorry, here you go!

[sp] [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2013)

gotcha


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I'd like to request just a plain trans of this 
too complicated for me


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2013)

not a problem


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2013)

reiki
kelsey
silver
​


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 








​


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Silver_ 










*Spoiler*: _kelsey_ 




I thought I'd leave a bit of blue outline just to frame the wings, but if you preferred I leave it just let me know :3





​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _kelsey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I just gotta spread


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Silver_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thxxxxxx, looks great


----------



## NW (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd like a trasnparent senior sig of the following stock.

[sp][/sp]

Just take out the "Z" also, just leaving the "No Worries" part with the dragonball in the middle. I'd like the sig to be shrank a bit too.


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2013)

^*White*, you can take that request if you want


----------



## Rosi (Jan 13, 2013)

Requesting transparent senior-sized set out of this please 

Without border. Ava focus on Konan's face obviously.

Thank you.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Requesting transparent senior-sized set out of this please
> 
> Without border. Ava focus on Konan's face obviously.
> 
> Thank you.





starr said:


> ^*White*, you can take that request if you want





No Worries said:


> I'd like a trasnparent senior sig of the following stock.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Just take out the "Z" also, just leaving the "No Worries" part with the dragonball in the middle. I'd like the sig to be shrank a bit too.



I've got these.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

*Requests:*

No Worries
Rosi


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _No Worries_ 



Let me know if you need anything changed.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 



Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 13, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any changes.



Thank you, it's perfect


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2013)

remember to turn your sig off ^^o


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## NW (Jan 13, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _No Worries_
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need anything changed.


Thank you. I need to spread before repping you again.


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2013)

soooooo sorry for the lateness !!

*Spoiler*: _reiki_ 








​


----------



## Silver (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to request again so soon but can I get a trans junior sig of this please, one with some effects and one just plain  

also HBD starr :33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

I can do the trans for you but there's not much I know how to do in the way of effects besides sharpening the image, changing the brightness, etc.


----------



## Silver (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah I see, just the trans is fine as well


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

starr or Hero may be able to help you with the effects.


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll see what I can do, but omg I love that stock


----------



## ℛei (Jan 16, 2013)

starr said:


> soooooo sorry for the lateness !!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _reiki_
> 
> ...



afjjkllsfgj

thanks a lot <33333333


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Hellooo, requesting senior set again. Couldn't skip  

I want brown background and black border erased(make everything transparent bar girls and pictures behind them)

For ava I want one with focus on Ino's face and the second one with some kind of transition between all their faces(similar to ; if you can do it of course )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Got it. So you want two avatars (one of Ino, one of all of them) and a sig, right?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_



Thank you

I have only two little problems.
May you resize the sig's width to exactly 500pix though? It's a little bit wider than the limit.

And for ava with Ino's face I wanted it to be closer, focusing on *exactly* her face :33

Have to spread a bit before repping you again


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Max sig width is 550px so it should be fine but I resized it to 500 for you anyway. 


*Spoiler*: _Rosi_


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Senior max sig width is 550px so it should be fine but I resized it to 500 for you anyway.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_



Now it's perfect Thanks yet again


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2013)

Could i get a transparent sig of this, please?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

It's already transed, so you just want a re-size?


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2013)

*whitey*~ your sig boo


----------



## Jay. (Jan 16, 2013)

transparent your bra baby


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2013)

shut up jay


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry 



Jay. said:


> transparent your bra baby



Where's the stock?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> It's already transed, so you just want a re-size?



Yeah. I was wondering if it was trans because it had a white background on imageftw when I uploaded it. Thanks, man!


----------



## Silver (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> starr or Hero may be able to help you with the effects.



Would it be possible to have a full size trans as well?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah. I was wondering if it was trans because it had a white background on imageftw when I uploaded it. Thanks, man!


No problem. 




Silver said:


> Would it be possible to have a full size trans as well?


Sure.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2013)

So I herd you do gifs too. :33



set of this please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2013)

We do but your link is broken. 

And turn off your sig please, Endy.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 17, 2013)

Uhm...I don't really know if there any slots open, but I'll still request it. If there's not, ignore this post.


☀ What you want left on the picture - Remove the background if you can.
☀ What size you want it to be reduced too - Normal member size.
☀ other - If you can, an avi with the guy/monster's face.


Thanks in advance if you accept it.


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2013)

I got your request ^


----------



## Jagger (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2013)

*please remember to turn of your sig~*




*Spoiler*: _Jagger_ 







​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> We do but your link is broken.
> 
> And turn off your sig please, Endy.







Does this work?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Does this work?



This is the best GIF trans I've ever done. 


*Spoiler*: _Nightbringer_


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you! 

Edit:


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2013)

You're welcome. 

Now turn off your sig.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 17, 2013)

The top left one about being sick of this shit.

Trans Madara and maybe make a white bubble around the speech? I think size-wise it's fine.

If it wouldn't be too much trouble, I'd like the "I have no fucks to give" and "Obito, stahp" ones, too, but no worries.  Thank you! Will rep and credit both you and artist.


----------



## Vash (Jan 17, 2013)

White Silver King I see you trans gifs 



No worries if can't, it's a real bitch and it's got loads of frames lol ~


----------



## Blunt (Jan 18, 2013)

Jak said:


> White Silver King I see you trans gifs
> 
> 
> 
> No worries if can't, it's a real bitch and it's got loads of frames lol ~


That GIF is almost 2 Mb. Even if I trans it and reduce the file size it'll still be way too large to be a sig or avatar so I'm going to have to take some frames out. Do you have any preference as to which part I keep?


*Requests:*

Jak


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The top left one about being sick of this shit.
> 
> Trans Madara and maybe make a white bubble around the speech? I think size-wise it's fine.
> 
> If it wouldn't be too much trouble, I'd like the "I have no fucks to give" and "Obito, stahp" ones, too, but no worries.  Thank you! Will rep and credit both you and artist.



I'll take this one


----------



## Blunt (Jan 18, 2013)

Jak, is this along the lines of what you had in mind? It's not done yet, I just want to know if I'm on the right track.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2013)

Starr, could you also do this one for me please? ^^





I would like an avy with Nagato's face from the first picture. And lastly a transparency from the second picture for a signature.

That would be all, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2013)

how do you always get such amazing stock? 

I gotchu


----------



## Vash (Jan 18, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> That GIF is almost 2 Mb. Even if I trans it and reduce the file size it'll still be way too large to be a sig or avatar so I'm going to have to take some frames out. Do you have any preference as to which part I keep?
> 
> 
> *Requests:*
> ...



Would cutting the frames down to half help? 

If more need to cut then feel free to cut what you like.



White Silver King said:


> Jak, is this along the lines of what you had in mind? It's not done yet, I just want to know if I'm on the right track.



Would it possible to have only the white background outside Naruto trans'd? If not then the way you have it done is fine by me.

Will rep you every day for like a month for this lol.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 18, 2013)

It is substantially easier for me to trans all the white, it also reduces the file size significantly so I can fit in more frames. This is 32 frames. I can probably go to 50 before hitting the file size limit/limit of my sanity lol.


----------



## Vash (Jan 18, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> It is substantially easier for me to trans all the white, it also reduces the file size significantly so I can fit in more frames. This is 32 frames. I can probably go to 50 before hitting the file size limit/limit of my sanity lol.





Thanks man, that's good.


----------



## Chloe (Jan 18, 2013)

could I get a sig transparency of  please?

Can I have the half box line things around it and the "you were" speech bubble removed.
If you want you can keep the movement lines, whatever suits you.

Thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jan 18, 2013)

Got it        .


----------



## Chloe (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks WSK


----------



## Blunt (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Fay (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd like to request a transparent set please :33:

Ava: senior size
Sig: junior size
Stock:


----------



## Blunt (Jan 19, 2013)

Got it. Any preference on which part I focus on for the avatar?


----------



## Marcο (Jan 19, 2013)

Transparent senior sized set from .

Thin black border for the avatar :33.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Shanks_


----------



## Marcο (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks awesome thanks!

If you don't mind could you edit the "ONEPIECE" part out?  Sorry for not specifying originally.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Blunt (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _PikaCheeka_ 










*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 








​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello 

I would like this as a junior size avatar




and this signature as 550 x 400 



Thank you very much for your time


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2013)

okay first off, remember to read the first post for rules and instructions, second of all, what would you like me to do with them? transparency? no transparency?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

starr said:


> okay first off, remember to read the first post for rules and instructions, second of all, what would you like me to do with them? transparency? no transparency?



I'm sorry.

Yes I'd like a transparent set please


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2013)

okay, I got ya, please remember to turn off your sig por favor "3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

starr said:


> okay, I got ya, please remember to turn off your sig por favor "3



already done so


----------



## Fay (Jan 20, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Thnx a lot <3


----------



## Jagger (Jan 20, 2013)

starr said:


> *please remember to turn of your sig~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap, I'm so sorry! I didn't see your post! D: Sorry for not giving the rep and credit at once, going to wear it right now!

Thank you a lot !


----------



## Impact (Jan 20, 2013)

I would like a this set transparent possibly senior size if that's ok

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

Pic is broken.


----------



## Impact (Jan 20, 2013)

So it can't be used or you can't see the pic?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't see it.

Nvm, it's fixed. I'll take it.


----------



## Impact (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok thanks man


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Impact_


----------



## Impact (Jan 20, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Impact_



Thanks man 

Ill be sure to rep and credit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! Love them. 

Thanks starr!


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Jan 21, 2013)

Would like the backgrounds taken out of these pics. No resizing.




For the Shanks one, I'd just like the picture of him on the left and the logo. For the Mihawk one, I'd like everything but him and his sword removed. Thanks.

*Edit:* Changed the request.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2013)

turn off your sig, and your first two links aren't working, hotlinking from zerochan isn't allowed


----------



## KevKev (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, I tried doing this myself but it wasn't going well 



Can I get this transparent, resized to 125 by 125 pixels, the standard avatar size?

Thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Hi, I tried doing this myself but it wasn't going well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it        .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _naijaboykev28_


----------



## KevKev (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _naijaboykev28_



Thanks man!


----------



## Saishin (Jan 21, 2013)

Stock:
Size:senior
Ava:150x200
Note:include the the words too


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Got it           .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 



You can't really make out the text since it was compressed so much. I tried sharpening it but it didn't really help so I included a trans of original size in case you know someone who can make it 150x200 without compromising the text. Sorry.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolute Zero. said:


> Would like the backgrounds taken out of these pics. No resizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all right, I got ya


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Jan 21, 2013)

My bad, I didn't mean to change the Mihawk pic,  is the one I want. Other than that, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2013)

your sig dude


----------



## Saishin (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saishin_
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really make out the text since it was compressed so much. I tried sharpening it but it didn't really help so I included a trans of original size in case you know someone who can make it 150x200 without compromising the text. Sorry.


Never mind it's perfect as it is,you did an awesome job thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Welcome.


But now I need a sig with senior size


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Of the same pic?


*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 




Rep/cred please.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Of the same pic?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Saishin_
> ...


Yes 

Thanks rep coming


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2013)

I need a senior size transparency signature out of this please. I want the blue coloring, shadows and such removed. I just want Fiona and Marshal Lee. :33

Thank you. Anyone can do it.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

starr's love for Adventure Time exceeds even my own, I'm sure she'll want this one. 












If she takes too long, though, I'll take it.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> I need a senior size transparency signature out of this please. I want the blue coloring, shadows and such removed. I just want Fiona and Marshal Lee. :33
> 
> Thank you. Anyone can do it.



Make way, I got this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate to be a bother but is my set gonna take awhile or are you guys just busy? 

sorry if I'm bothering you


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I hate to be a bother but is my set gonna take awhile or are you guys just busy?
> 
> sorry if I'm bothering you



Starr's work is better than mine, it takes a few days. She'll be done soon. And please turn off your sig.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Starr's work is better than mine, it takes a few days. She'll be done soon.



thank you for the update


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I hate to be a bother but is my set gonna take awhile or are you guys just busy?
> 
> sorry if I'm bothering you



we have personal lives and we can we jump to a request almost immediately, the max amount of days waiting for a finished request is 7 days, if you want it sooner Whitey can take it or feel free to go to another shop :3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

starr said:


> we have personal lives and we can we jump to a request almost immediately, the max amount of days waiting for a finished request is 7 days, if you want it sooner Whitey can take it or feel free to go to another shop :3



No ma'am I'm just curious I can wait.


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll get to your request today, I promise


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2013)

this stock was a tuffy, hit me up if you want anything changed

*Spoiler*: _Not A cool story bro_ 









​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2013)

starr said:


> this stock was a tuffy, hit me up if you want anything changed
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Not A cool story bro_
> 
> ...



thank you very much 


you did a fantastic job


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello. :33

I'd like  to be made transparent. You don't have to re-size it or do anything else with it, I can do that myself. Thanks~


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd like this made into a senior set please, but keep the grey background and  the shadow please. :33



Whoever wants the job can take it.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

I got it            .


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Absolute Zero._ 













​


----------



## Hero (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to check here more often


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

whitey is working with us now Hero boo


----------



## Araragi (Jan 24, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aladdin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awesome. Thanks, will rep and cred


----------



## Rosi (Jan 24, 2013)

Trasparent senior set out of  please.
Don't really care about effects, all is up to you. I want both ava and sig without border though.

I'd also like  to be made into smooth transitioning gif. Do you do this stuff?

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Trasparent senior set out of  please.
> Don't really care about effects, all is up to you. I want both ava and sig without border though.
> 
> I'd also like  to be made into smooth transitioning gif. Do you do this stuff?
> ...



I can't trans that into a GIF. The background is too similar to the content in color for me to get distinct images. It's not a problem with static transes, just means we have to get rid of the rest of the left over background by hand. But with GIFs doing it by hand makes for a terribly uneven product. Sorry.  I can make it into a non-transed GIF if you want though.

I can do the first request.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 24, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> I can't trans that into a GIF. The background is too similar to the content in color for me to get distinct images. It's not a problem with static transes, just means we have to get rid of the rest of the left over background by hand. But with GIFs doing it by hand makes for a terribly uneven product. Sorry.  *I can make it into a non-transed GIF if you want though.*
> 
> I can do the first request.



I'm fine with it 

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 













Will work on the GIF next.


----------



## Hero (Jan 24, 2013)

Well welcome White. Glad you're apart of the crew


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

Hero said:


> Well welcome White. Glad you're apart of the crew


Thanks


----------



## Rosi (Jan 24, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg omg it's awesome 

Thank you yet again :33

May I ask for the black border to be added on the first request's avas?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

Feel like a complete ass for saying this but I can't get a border on it. It surrounds Saskue's shape, it doesn't make a square border. Maybe starr or Hero can do it. Sorry.


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Jan 24, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Absolute Zero._



Awesome, thanks. Will rep and credit.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I ask for the black border to be added on the first request's avas?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 24, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Feel like a complete ass for saying this but I can't get a border on it. It surrounds Saskue's shape, it doesn't make a square border. Maybe starr or Hero can do it. Sorry.



It's fine  You already did awesome work

Thanks


----------



## Silver (Jan 24, 2013)

Had incorrect stock earlier , but requesting again. 

Could I get a Trans of this please?


With only the background removed but one with and one without the flower. Keep this size if possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_ 









​


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks starr. I'd rep you, but I gots to spread.

*Edit:* Yo. May I have an avatar with the signature also? I meant to to say set initially, but said signature instead. My bad, I haven't requested anything in months so it slipped my mind. 

I'll rep you again if needed.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 24, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> Thanks starr. I'd rep you, but I gots to spread.
> 
> *Edit:* Yo. May I have an avatar with the signature also? I meant to to say set initially, but said signature instead. My bad, I haven't requested anything in months so it slipped my mind.
> 
> I'll rep you again if needed.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> Had incorrect stock earlier , but requesting again.
> 
> Could I get a Trans of this please?
> 
> ...



got u                   .


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi starr, can I get a sig from this, third panel:


And an avy of Crona from this, also second panel:


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

from the same stock right?


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2013)

starr said:


> from the same stock right?



Whoops, no, different stock. I'll fix it.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

okay I gotchu


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Silver_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 








​


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Silver_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're awesome  

thank you


----------



## Alicia (Jan 26, 2013)

requesting senior set

avatar: 
Signature: 

please trans and resize into senior set. no borders please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Got it        .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Daftvirgin_


----------



## Alicia (Jan 26, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Daftvirgin_



*F L A W L E S S

STAGE 1 CLEAR​*
*YOU HAVE ACQUIRED REP AND CRED​*


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2013)

Trans of this into a set please

Stock 
Size: Senior
Border for avy: Thin black


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2013)

Got ya           .


----------



## Jay. (Jan 26, 2013)

set, senior sizes, thin black

*Spoiler*: __ 









you'll get a sexy pic of me


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Got it     .


*Spoiler*: _Jay._


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_ 







​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you


----------



## Sunako (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, again. 

Can I have a trans'd set please from this?

150x150 avatar, starr probably knows already how I like them


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2013)

that stock...oh my 

yeah I gotchu :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2013)

can I have this trans'd please? 

[sp]  [/sp]

Thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Got it           .


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 







​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 29, 2013)

Two transparencies: for  and  one please :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Two transparencies: for  and  one please :33



got ya               .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Jan 29, 2013)

Can I get a trans'd for this?



Size: senior 
Avatar: 150x150, border thin black if possible


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2013)

sure              .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta spread but thanks!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 30, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you love! you're amazing.  I'll rep in 24h


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 31, 2013)

Worker : WSK

Junior sizes


*Spoiler*: __ 







this is the stock ava

oh and could you cut lil wayne out i just want cory gunz on my ava

i leave the borders to you

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Vagabond (Feb 1, 2013)

that was fast! awesome i love it bro thanks

gotta spread first i'll rep when i can


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 







​


----------



## Rosi (Feb 1, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:33

It's gorgeous, thank you


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 1, 2013)

set request!!!

trans please 
worker- any
effects- anything that looks right...i trust your judgement
text-Happy Valentines Day
stock- 
*Spoiler*: __ 








will rep and cred. Thanks in advance :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2013)

^I got ya               .


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2013)

☀ *Stock*: 
☀ *What you want left on the picture*: The flying wizard (keep his wings and staff too, please)
☀ *What size you want it to be reduced too*: Keep it the same size, please
☀ *Other*: I know the stock sucks balls, but I will rep twice whoever gets to do it :3

Please and thank you for considering my request! :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)

Got you Synn


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2013)

Stacy please.

Just a sig (small)

I just want the girl and boy please!



Thanks love!


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to go to dinner so this is just a super quick trans, I'll work on a more detailed version when I get back.


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> I have to go to dinner so this is just a super quick trans, I'll work on a more detailed version when I get back.



Thanks, looking forward to it! 

I'll rep again either tomorrow or on Monday. :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Stacy please.
> 
> Just a sig (small)
> 
> ...



okay boo             .


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Impact_ 











*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 








​


----------



## Impact (Feb 2, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Impact_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is awesome Starr pek  

One rep is isn't enough to show my appreciation 

Edit: Aw gotta spread I'll rep when I can


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 2, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks so very much 
will rep once im not 24'd and give cred
thanks again your the best!!! :33


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Request: Senior Set

They're both already transparent, so just a resize would be nice.

Avatar: 

Details: Focus on his head.

Signature: 

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Both of those are already transparent. You just want resizes?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes please. I guess I didn't edit the post in time


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Aeiou_


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you~


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 3, 2013)

Ava Stock = 

Size = Senior

Details = Only face.


Sig Stock = 

Size = 460 pixel for height & width accordingly.

Details = Only the guy in the right.


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2013)

did you want the avatar trans'd as well?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 



I think I got just about everything, but if you see anything I didn't just let me know and I'll take care of it.


----------



## Synn (Feb 3, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got just about everything, but if you see anything I didn't just let me know and I'll take care of it.



Thanks a lot, it looks great! 

I'm spreading and I'll try to rep you again tomorrow.


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 










​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2013)

THANKS!!!

I'm gonna wear it soon my computer is just super slow arggh!!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2013)

Type: Sig
Stock: 

Just leave Kanaya I guess.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2013)

can I have  tran'd? and can starr do it please? :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

Got you both :33

edit: actually Whitey can take nightbringers request


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello, can I get a transparent signature out of this (senior).



Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

^ok                  .


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 








​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 4, 2013)

Freaking Awesome. 

Thanks & Rep.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Got it.





thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey_ 










​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2013)

starr 

I have a rqeuest for you

senior trans set from 

please and thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

okay, will finish it in a bit


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks starr


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

you're welcome! though I''m not too impressed how it came out


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 5, 2013)

oh god no I love it, bamfest sig ever


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

oh gosh  I'm glad you like it


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 







​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2013)

Stacy 

Sig (only the boy and girl and small)

Middle pannel


Ava no trans just simple effects(like you usual manga avas) Dotted white borders

Top Pannel Girl


Will rep you lots thanks love!

Its an obsession.


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

ahaha so instead of black dotted, you want white dotted?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2013)

no no black dots xD just I just want the border white xD 

but if you can't do that no border is fine!


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sayaka_ 








​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sayaka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you soo soo much thanks have to spread but will rep!


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 








​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 6, 2013)

it looks great starr 

thanks a lot


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 6, 2013)

Request for Starr. :33

Stocks:


Type: avatars
Size: Junior

Could you add transparency to these? :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

sure, but turn off your sig please


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 6, 2013)

^I already had it off.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2013)

It's still on.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay, it's off now.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

lol it isn't, you have the option on the right of the "Quick Reply" box, just make sure to click off the check on the "show your signature" option


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 6, 2013)

How about now? 

Sorry for the spam.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 6, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> How about now?
> 
> Sorry for the spam.



You're doing it wrong, maybe because you disable all sigs in the forum and don't see it

You have to edit your previous messages. Click Edit -> Go Advanced -> Scroll down -> Unclick Show Signature -> Save
And you're done ^^

Anyway, for extra help


*Spoiler*: __ 















starr, sorry I'm messing with your shop


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 6, 2013)

ane said:


> You're doing it wrong, maybe because you disable all sigs in the forum and don't see it
> 
> You have to edit your previous messages. Click Edit -> Go Advanced -> Scroll down -> Unclick Show Signature -> Save
> And you're done ^^
> ...



Oh, I see. Thanks Ane. ^.^


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

it's all good! thanks aney poo


----------



## Sora (Feb 6, 2013)

requesting just a transparent sig

if the quality is too bad for you just tell me and I'll forget the request


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2013)

Got it         .


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

whitey this is a request from me 
avatar
no border


0:16-0:17 just marshall lee please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2013)

Gotchu girl.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

unf omg yessss


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2013)

You got a hankering for dat Marshall.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

I LOVE Marshall  

I'll rep you again as soon as I can :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2013)

Can someone make a transparent of this for me? A better job than what I did. :sweat


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2013)

Got it         .


----------



## Blunt (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought it looked better without that yellow motion line so I included a version with it and a version without.


*Spoiler*: _Stunna_


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 7, 2013)

can yall make a trans of dat blondie for me please.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

^Got ya              .


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Katsushiro-kun_ 








​


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Starr, you're so awesome. :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Transparent?


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

^okay 

remember to turn off your sig


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh snap, my bad.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _FormerAbyssalone_ 











​


----------



## Sablés (Feb 8, 2013)

Could someone make a transparency set with Strawberry, the horse and the moon?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Got you         .


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sabl?s_


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice. 

Repped


----------



## Ghost (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







need this transparent. :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 10, 2013)

Will do          .


----------



## Blunt (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. 

I'll have to spread some rep.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you take the background out and make a 150x150 Ava of the blue hair chick pls and thank you. If you can you, can you resize the image to 380x550 

*Edit:can you resize the image to 380x550 *
Sorry


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2013)

^Got ya              .


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2013)

senior sig size requirements are 550x500, just letting you know


*Spoiler*: _Killerqueen_


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

STARR  

I havent made a request in awhile but i have struck gold  

Just a Trans please. Max sig size. If you could enhance the color at all that would help. just make it brighter or bolder if you know what i mean. i tried playing with the detail and the contrast myself but i just cant nail it down. If you think it looks good as is then dont bother. i trust you more than i trust myself when it comes to these things.

The second is just a a regular trans that i will resize for an avy to go with the sig


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 








​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 13, 2013)

You are so awesome dammit I love you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 14, 2013)

need transparency and hiruzen removed from the image. :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

got u              .


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

ok                   :3


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 








​


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I freaking love you


----------



## Ayana (Feb 15, 2013)

Sig for a senior member please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 15, 2013)

Got it     .


----------



## Ayana (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot.
:risu


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Saikyou_ 









*Spoiler*: _moon_ 








​


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 16, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saikyou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing! Thank you so much! However can I get an avatar of Hashi too, if it's possible?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks starr :3


----------



## Saishin (Feb 16, 2013)

Set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Notes: do not include the title 'World Embryo'

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

^I got ya



Moon~ said:


> Amazing! Thank you so much! However can I get an avatar of Hashi too, if it's possible?


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 16, 2013)

*Request Type:* Transparent Sig
*Worker:* Starr
*Stock:*  (The middle panel)
*Size:* Senior

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2013)

got ya


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2013)

Could I get a resize and an avy for


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

okie                 !


----------



## Fiona (Feb 17, 2013)

Just a regular trans please :33 

as bug as the rules allow


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks starr


----------



## Blunt (Feb 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Just a regular trans please :33
> 
> as bug as the rules allow




Got            it.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 17, 2013)

Request type: Transparent set
Worker: Starr
Stock:
Size: Junior

:33


----------



## Impact (Feb 17, 2013)

Can I get a regular trans for this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 











*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 








​


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sabl?s_ 













Katsushiro-kun said:


> Request type: Transparent set
> Worker: Starr
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> ...


link is broken



Impact said:


> Can I get a regular trans for this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



kk!


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Impact_ 








​


----------



## Impact (Feb 17, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Impact_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fast thanks :33


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 17, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sabl?s_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows this?


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Feb 17, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_LOVE_. _IT_.  Thanks, Starr!


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Hows this?



it works, but please turn off you sig


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay the sig has been turned off.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Starrrrrrr.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2013)

can i get a senior size transparent avatar for 
thanks in advance 

Picture if link isn't working 







it looks transparent already but whenever i re-size it some random editing program and put it as my avatar it shows grey dots in the background.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

Got           it.


*Spoiler*: _ace_


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Katsushiro-kun_ 








​


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 18, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Katsushiro-kun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Starr.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude, your sig. Come on.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 18, 2013)

What about it?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2013)

Turn it off


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 18, 2013)

It's  off now.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering if I could get a senior transparent sign of this  ?



Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

gimme a sec

edit:
​


----------



## Fiona (Feb 19, 2013)

I swear to god i singlehandedly keep this place busy lol 

regular trans please. senior size.



Im sorry for making so many requests recently  

I found my USB filled with stocks, i can handle most myself but some i cant


----------



## Blunt (Feb 19, 2013)

Got           it.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2013)

she's banned, mind as well wait until she isn't


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

Unbanned lol :WOW


----------



## Blunt (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello I would like to get this as a junior size sig transparent




and this as an avatar junior size...

 No transparent.


Thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2013)

sig off foo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2013)

I've had it off


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 20, 2013)

Resize to sig and avatar. 



Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I've had it off


no you didn't


Vampire Princess said:


> Resize to sig and avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



transparent?


----------



## Cobalt (Feb 21, 2013)

Can you resize this into an avatar and a signature for me and make it transparent? I want them to both be senior sized. I want the avatar to be the head and the signature the entire body.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Feb 21, 2013)

Got                   it.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

okies                  .


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

it works fine


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll do it when I feel like it


----------



## Blunt (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not gonna do your request if you're gonna be a dick to starr. Request it elsewhere.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

Number one rule in my shop is don't be rude to me nor my workers, don't ever request here again, thank you!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

Starr are you sure I had the sig on? cause I swear to you I had it off


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

ahh doesn't matter, I could've sworn you did, but I might've been mistaken, no biggie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2013)

starr said:


> ahh doesn't matter, I could've sworn you did, but I might've been mistaken, no biggie



cool cause I loved your last set ...


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

dude,what kind of border did you want for the avatar?


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tom Brady_ 










*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 








​


----------



## Cobalt (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah.. I want a light blue border for my avatar. You don't have to do it now just do it when you get the chance.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 24, 2013)

please trans and make avatar with thin black border, focus on head and torso.

stock: 

Need it ASAP


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2013)

gimme a sec


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Daftvirgin_ 








​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2013)

Gif Trans. 

Could I have a sig of the following:



Rep and cred etc.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2013)

It's already transed. 

And please turn off your sig.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2013)

It is? 

Is it sig sized?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2013)

It is.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2013)

Kay. 

Wait could you get rid of the dark spot underneath him? :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2013)

Come again.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2013)

Wait I'm not sure anymore.

Would this look better without the ground or no?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2013)

Spoiler that please, and I like it with the ground. I can do a version without it though, if you'd like.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay then.

Sorry for wasted time.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 25, 2013)

Now worries. Just don't be offended if ane deletes the non-request posts.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks. :33

I need to spread now though.


----------



## Bitty (Feb 25, 2013)

trans please


thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2013)

kk                      .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 25, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! Sorry for being late...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Could i get a trans and re-size of  for a senior size sig please? :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

got u 

did you wanna keep the words?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Rosi (Feb 26, 2013)

Transparecy please, as it seems too hard for me 


No resizing or cropping, just background trans pls.


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

got u too            .


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you take the background out and resize it,I'm sorry I didn't credit my last request, I'm new to the whole "request" thing I will cred next time.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Got                  it.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Rosi (Feb 27, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



gorgeous, ty :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd like this transed please and made into a sig please.



I don't know if you can do this here, but would it be possible to make an avatar out of all of their faces as a gif?

If not, then just make the avy out of Ed's face. :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2013)

Got             it.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 28, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_



It's exactly what I wanted! Thank you!


----------



## Fay (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd like to request a transparent set <3:

Ava: senior size, transparant, 

Sig: junior size, transparent,


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2013)

I got ya               .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2013)

Request for Starr:





I would like an avy with Naruto's whole face from the first picture (I would appreciate it a lot more if you can include in the avatar his ninja headband). After that a transparency from the second picture for a signature. And finally do not brighten or heighten the colors of the second pic please. Leave it as it is while doing the transparency. :33 

Oh and I asked the artist, he gave me his permission to use it.

That would be all, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2013)

kk                                 !


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 







​


----------



## Fay (Mar 6, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 









​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant! 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Impact (Mar 9, 2013)

Can I get a trans and resize for this please?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Got              it.


----------



## Fay (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd like to request another transparent set 

Ava: senior size, dotted border


Sig: maximum 500 x 400
If it's possible to remove the writing off of the guy, then this stock (I really hope it's possible ):

If not, then this one:


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks dude , eh gotta spread again


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2013)

Fay said:


> I'd like to request another transparent set
> 
> Ava: senior size, dotted border
> 
> ...


got u gurl

your second link doesn't work, want me to go ahead with the third instead?


----------



## Fay (Mar 10, 2013)

starr said:


> got u gurl
> 
> your second link doesn't work, want me to go ahead with the third instead?


Here's the link:


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think erasing the words is going to be possible :S


----------



## Fay (Mar 10, 2013)

starr said:


> I don't think erasing the words is going to be possible :S



alright then this leaves the other one.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

Requesting a transparency from Blunt. Get rid of the whole background please.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 10, 2013)

I got u


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

ewww rejecting that request...


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 







​


----------



## Fay (Mar 11, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you my dear <3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

It's awesome, thank you.


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2013)

I feel as if I've died.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2013)

..and came back from the dead

I was wondering where you went


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah I'm still here. Clinging on


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 12, 2013)

please


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2013)

okay                  :33


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 13, 2013)

I repped you my request; dazzle me.


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2013)

oookay


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you resize it down to senior member signature size when you're done too, please? :3


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2013)

of course


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _.ProFound._ 













*Spoiler*: _Orochimaru_ 








​


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2013)

Hot damn, that's sexy.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Orochimaru_



You're a star. 



Blunt said:


> Hot damn, that's sexy.



What is?


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2013)

dat tongue


----------



## Blunt (Mar 14, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> What is?


Dat Oro pic. Can I ask where it's from? 



starr said:


> dat tongue


That too.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2013)

starr said:


> dat tongue



Takes oral sex to a whole new level, doesn't it? 



Blunt said:


> Dat Oro pic. Can I ask where it's from?
> 
> 
> That too.



Starr can share with you the original stock; it's in her user cp. Google image search and let me know too.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 14, 2013)

Give up the link, Stacey


----------



## Silver (Mar 14, 2013)

Could get this trans'd please :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Give up the link, Stacey


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

Silver said:


> Could get this trans'd please :33



got u                    .


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Silver (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank youu, looks great


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2013)

I need it transparent. :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2013)

turn off your sig homie


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2013)

My bad.  ---------


----------



## Rosi (Mar 18, 2013)

Two transparencies please :33
No need to resize


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I need it transparent. :33





Rosi said:


> Two transparencies please :33
> No need to resize



all right, be done by tonight (Pacific time)


----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2013)

Can I get a transparency out of , please? Just the guy on the right

Keep it the same size, please :33

Will rep twice whoever gets to it 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)

Got        you.  :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

Rep whore ~


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't be jelly of my milkshake


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

I am ashamed


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't worry, you are not alone in your envy. Many are shamed by the allure of my milkshake


----------



## Blunt (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to spread before I can rep you again


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 








​


----------



## Fiona (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Starr :33 

Just leave the hearts and the name if you can please 

Senior size. and if you get a chance id like an avy as well, dotted border or whatever you think looks good


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, requesting something again :33

Trans and resize  into 450 pixels wide;

thanks in advance


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

Got you Daft.

Pic is broken though.


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Hey Starr :33
> 
> Just leave the hearts and the name if you can please
> 
> Senior size. and if you get a chance id like an avy as well, dotted border or whatever you think looks good



k, fifi                         .


----------



## Rosi (Mar 20, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!:amazed ty :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

you're welcome :33


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Got you Daft.
> 
> Pic is broken though.



Eh, what do you mean? link works fine for me....


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

I get an access denied page.


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

Stop hotlinking! use image hosting sites


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2013)

Oops, I didn't know.... 

Made a quick screenshot instead...


idk if quality is good enough? it should look alright once you scale it down to 450pxls I guess


----------



## Blunt (Mar 20, 2013)

Got           it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2013)

is it possible to make a sig from it?


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> is it possible to make a sig from it?



I'll give it a shot :3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2013)

Gosh, damn it didn't come out how I wanted... its because of the light background here on NF combined with the white lettering on the "Raider" part.... could you redo it with another stock? Sorry 


*Spoiler*: __ 





You can get rid of the "A survivor is born" dropshadow


----------



## Sunako (Mar 21, 2013)

Helloooo

Can I have a set please?

Avatar with Karin's whole body please 3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 21, 2013)

Got both of you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

I got sunako, I like that stock :3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 21, 2013)

Whore~


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

haters gonna hate! 

turn off your sig bitch


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 










​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 22, 2013)

I love you, you know that right?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2013)

I cometh to requesteth. I fancy avatar.  



size: seinor 
affects: is there any type of affect that you can add to the chief's visor to give it a glowing appearance?


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> I cometh to requesteth. I fancy avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got you.

Not sure about the effect though.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much! My patience paid off


----------



## Fiona (Mar 22, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing as usual


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Forerunner_


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Forerunner_



this was the best I could do with "making it brighter" ...


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, I can make it brighter and shit. I just have no idea how to do a glow effect. 

Maybe one of the other shoppers knows how. Shaz/Mochi probably know.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2013)

no you don't, you suck


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2013)

hag


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2013)

whore


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Oceania (Mar 23, 2013)

starr said:


> this was the best I could do with "making it brighter" ...



Ladies ladies. Its fine I like it no need to break out the name calling. 

Blunt that ava....... Idk what to make of it. I mean that guy is tounging it. *shudders.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2013)

how dare you call me a lady, gtfo


----------



## Blunt (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm a woman.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 23, 2013)

starr said:


> how dare you call me a lady, gtfo



but im being nice. 

I don't get women.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 24, 2013)

Trans of  please. No resize or anything.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 24, 2013)

Gotcha             .


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 







​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Could i get a senior size trans sig of  please :33


----------



## Fiona (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Starr 

Siggy and avy. Senior size please :33 Border around the avy if you can


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Could i get a senior size trans sig of  please :33





Fiona said:


> Hey Starr
> 
> Siggy and avy. Senior size please :33 Border around the avy if you can



got ya both :3


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheers. Will rep once the NF Gods deem fit.


----------



## Hero (Mar 25, 2013)

If it is ok with you Starr, I can take the next several.


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2013)

go for it buddy


----------



## Rosi (Mar 26, 2013)

transparent set out of  please :33

no border


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm on a road trip Rosi, so if you don't mind waiting until I finish your request. I'll start it when I reach my hotel


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 27, 2013)

Can I get a transparent set for this stock?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hero said:


> I'm on a road trip Rosi, so if you don't mind waiting until I finish your request. I'll start it when I reach my hotel



It's ok :33 thanks


----------



## Hero (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll start yours tomorrow Cobalt it's really late for me. Expect it to be done tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 28, 2013)

Hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome, ty  Just one thing: may you please remove that green bit(with their names)?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 28, 2013)

Transparent set please :33


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 28, 2013)

Hero said:


> I'll start yours tomorrow Cobalt it's really late for me. Expect it to be done tomorrow or the day after.



Alright thanks! Take your time


----------



## Hero (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok everyone, expect your requests to be done fairly soon. They'll all be done with Cobalt's


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Transparent set please :33



I'm gonna take this one ^^.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2013)

Stacey's authority is absolute. 


:ho


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2013)

of course, shame on any of you if you haven't gotten it yet


----------



## Vicious (Mar 28, 2013)

I would like a transparent set please.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2013)

You want this one, Hero? Or should I take it?


----------



## Hero (Mar 28, 2013)

You can take that one Blunt


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_ 









*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 







​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

How could I have forget that 

Sorry.

Edit: please don't start yet, I'm going to change the stock.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Starr :33


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Rosi (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks a lot as always


----------



## Blunt (Mar 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Vicious_


----------



## Boomy (Mar 30, 2013)

And  is my request.

The guy with sword. I want only to have him in the sig, no background, just cut him from the rest and make it transparent.

500x400 should be enough.

Also, if I can request avatar it would be great.



Just his head, transparent too.

As for who...hmm, *starr*.


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2013)

all right, got ya


----------



## Fiona (Mar 30, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starr you gotta remind me about these thing girl or else i will forget about them  


I love it btw 

Must spread


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2013)

haha I'll start letting you know when they're finished


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Arya Stark_ 








​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 31, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Arya Stark_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you da one u da one babee <3


----------



## Melodie (Apr 1, 2013)

Sig trans:


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Sig trans:



I got ya






*Spoiler*: _Boom~of~Doom_ 







​


----------



## Boomy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you very much, looks fantastic


----------



## ℛei (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi guys 

can someone make me a trans senior set from ?remove the text too plz
thanks


----------



## Blunt (Apr 2, 2013)

Got        you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 







​


----------



## Melodie (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## ℛei (Apr 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_



THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

it looks fabulous


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 6, 2013)

Request for Starr:




Transparency for a sig, just leave Naruto and Sasuke untouched and avatars with Naruto's and Sasuke's faces please. And please make the avatars before doing the transparency.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,  please, no larger than 450 px pls :33


----------



## Blunt (Apr 7, 2013)

Gotchu          .


----------



## santanico (Apr 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry! I got you, I wonder how I missed this


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## MystKaos (Apr 9, 2013)

Could you trans this please?  

Size: It's quite big, so if you could make it a little smaller, as I want to use it as a sig.

can I have a matching trans avi also, 150x150 & a 150x200 version of Lan (the character on the right)

please & thank you! will use on another forum, if that's ok. Will rep.


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Could you trans this please?
> 
> Size: It's quite big, so if you could make it a little smaller, as I want to use it as a sig.
> 
> ...



k                                 !


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 








​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey..
Can I make a request for Starr?!..:33

Size: Senior..
Stock: 
Borders: Thin black for the avy..
Note: Gif avy if you can for their faces..
Trans sig (want the bones in it)..and make the avy before transparency..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## RF (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd like to have a trans of the two of them in the third panel,and resized to the largest sig size allowed for senior members. :33


----------



## Blunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> I'd like to have a trans of the two of them in the third panel,and resized to the largest sig size allowed for senior members. :33


Got            it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2013)

Lovely Hope said:


> Hey..
> Can I make a request for Starr?!..:33
> 
> Size: Senior..
> ...



gonna hand this over to Blunt, he can do gifs :33


----------



## Blunt (Apr 10, 2013)

You wanna do the trans though? I got finals tomorrow.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 11, 2013)

starr said:


> gonna hand this over to Blunt, he can do gifs :33



It's ok..can you just make a trans senior sig?!..:33
thanks..


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

All righty                      .


----------



## Raktus (Apr 11, 2013)

Can I get a trans of the person in the last panel of this:



Resized to senior sig dimensions?


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

Its not the best quality, but I'll give it a try


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_ 







​


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 12, 2013)

Can you make this tran and make an gif ava that show the three characters face .


----------



## Blunt (Apr 12, 2013)

Got         it.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Apr 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _KillerQueen_


----------



## Sunako (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I have a sig from this please? 3


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2013)

I got ya                     .


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Raktus (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome, many thanks... lemme just toss out some more rep and I'll give you some. Appearently you were the last few reps I've given, heh.


----------



## Hero (Apr 16, 2013)

Lurking


----------



## Rosi (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi there :33

May I have two senior tranparent sigs out of ?

One with only Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto there, and the other with Kakashi in the background too.


----------



## santanico (Apr 17, 2013)

okies                     ~


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 











​​


----------



## Rosi (Apr 20, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty so much as always pek


----------



## Sunako (Apr 21, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you <3


----------



## Fay (Apr 21, 2013)

Requesting a set 

Stock: 
Sig: resize to junior size
Ava: of SasuSaku faces


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2013)

Got      you.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2013)

Request for Starr:




Transparency for a sig, just leave Sasuke and Sakura and erase the background.  And avatars with Sakura's and Sasuke's faces please. And please do the avatars before doing the transparency.

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2013)

all righty :3


----------



## Blunt (Apr 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Fay (Apr 23, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Yeeeey thanks ! But you can't be repped..?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 23, 2013)

Not a for awhile. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2013)

Can I have this trans into a sig? (smallish and medium)



can I also have avas of the girls each at the top!! Blond and freckled face. and one of them with both faces? But not trans please?

border: dotted outside of 3px white border


----------



## Rose (Apr 24, 2013)

Can I have a set for this image please? 

Senior avatar: Focus on Sasuke's face. No transparency.

Sig: Resize (to something mods won't come after me for ) and transparency of all the characters. If possible can the paint be removed in the background . I would like the focus just on the characters please. 

And and can you add any touches that you think would look nice. Please and thank you <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

I got ya                   .


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Can I have this trans into a sig? (smallish and medium)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got you too


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 25, 2013)

Stock: 
Type: Sig
Size: Rectangle that extends horizontal. lol
Border: Black

You got me too?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 25, 2013)

I got you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 








​


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 25, 2013)

um, did my request get forgotten? xD


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2013)

didn't I post yours up already? 

edit: I did post it, next time look


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Starr!


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 25, 2013)

starr said:


> didn't I post yours up already?
> 
> edit: I did post it, next time look



sorry, I must've missed it. Thanks for digging it out & many thanks for the set! ;D


----------



## Fiona (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Starr :33 

Senior size trans please


----------



## Blunt (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2013)

^  Thnx a lot

edit: uhm, can you include the background too? If only you want to


----------



## Sunako (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello again!

Signature from this: 
Avatar from this: 

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Hey Starr :33
> 
> Senior size trans please





Sunako said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Signature from this:
> Avatar from this:
> ...


Got you two                   .


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 27, 2013)

I think my request was forgotten.


Cobalt said:


> Can I get a transparent set for this stock?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2013)

Hero is very air headed 

I'll do yours Cobalt


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 27, 2013)

starr said:


> Hero is very air headed
> 
> I'll do yours Cobalt



Alright, thank you!


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Cobalt_ 







​


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2013)

Starr I messaged you about that request and you said you do it because I forgot to save it


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2013)

was it that request? shit I deleted everything in my inbox


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2013)

Starr is an airhead


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2013)

Hero said:


> Starr is an airhead





Cobalt said:


> Thank you!


you're welcome!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 28, 2013)

I just want raichu in the 1st panel.  transparent background please. N leave the shadow loop thingy on his ass lol


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2013)

Got       it.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2013)

Can I have a transparency out of , please?

Keep it the same size, if possible :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2013)

gotchu                               !


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you, Stacey. I'll have someone rep you for me. :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2013)

no it's okay, I don't really require rep :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2013)

Still, I want to compensate you for the time you put into it :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 







​


----------



## Rose (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Starr bb <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 




let me know if you want a border






​


----------



## Fiona (Apr 29, 2013)

starr said:


> ​




Thank you


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG PERFECT!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!

Edit: Um but how do I rep u? I dont see the rep button


----------



## Sunako (Apr 29, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sunako_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha thank you  i'll rep in 24


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Quincy James (May 1, 2013)

Hey,  for anyone - senior sig and av of the guy on his bike, sig no larger than 450 px 
Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## Hero (May 1, 2013)

I'll do eet


----------



## Raktus (May 2, 2013)

Would it be possible to get each of these as their own seperate trans images?


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2013)

sure                                .


----------



## Hero (May 4, 2013)




----------



## santanico (May 12, 2013)

*accepting requests again ~*


----------



## Black Sheep (May 12, 2013)

Would you be kind enough to make some transparent avys? 







Size:Junior
Effects: Vibrance


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2013)

gotcha


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2013)

Two render requests
Worker: Starr



: a render of the top right character (150x150, including the character as a whole) please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2013)

got you too


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2013)

let me know if you want borders


*Spoiler*: _Black Sheep_ 








​


----------



## Black Sheep (May 12, 2013)

starr said:


> let me know if you want borders
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Black Sheep_
> ...



I want a rainbow colored border on the first avy and green borders for the other two.


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2013)

rainbow? any specific colors?


----------



## Black Sheep (May 13, 2013)

starr said:


> rainbow? any specific colors?



Uhh, Red, Blue Green or Yellow.


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2013)

here you go


----------



## Black Sheep (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, Starr. :33


----------



## Sunako (May 13, 2013)

Can I have a trans signature from this?


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

Got         it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2013)

Could I get a trans avy of the girl in the middle?


----------



## αce (May 13, 2013)

can i get a transparent of this sig?


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Could I get a trans avy of the girl in the middle?



got ya                       .


----------



## Aeiou (May 14, 2013)

starrrrrrrrrrrrr babeh. Can I get an amen?!?! 

And also a good rendered transparency and resize of this for my sig, please. 



I already have one, but the edges are a bit choppy on light-colored negative space.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2013)

I got chu


----------



## Blunt (May 14, 2013)

αce said:


> can i get a transparent of this sig?


GIF transing is pretty hit or miss. I'll try it out though.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 








​


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks a lot =D


----------



## Ghost (May 16, 2013)

need this transparent


----------



## Hero (May 16, 2013)

I'll take it.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)




----------



## santanico (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Thank you, Starr! They're perfect! :amazed


----------



## Aeiou (May 17, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Dazzling~ Thanks, Starr babeh.  repped


----------



## Sayaka (May 17, 2013)

STACY STACY STACY!!!!

I would like a set with this



Ava on Ymir x Christa and also one on Reiner, Sasha!!! And don't trans the avas.

border: Like my current one

effects: some colorization but other than that nothing. 

thank you lovey!


----------



## santanico (May 17, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Thank you, Starr! They're perfect! :amazed





Aeiou said:


> Dazzling~ Thanks, Starr babeh.  repped


 glad you guys like it 



Sayaka said:


> STACY STACY STACY!!!!
> 
> I would like a set with this
> 
> ...



omg yes!!!


----------



## Sunako (May 18, 2013)

it looks so awesomeee, but can you make it a lil smaller? :3


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2013)

I'd like a senior size sig trans of  please


----------



## Blunt (May 19, 2013)

Got      it.



Sunako said:


> it looks so awesomeee, but can you make it a lil smaller? :3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2013)

Hi, could I get a senior transparent set of this image?



Avy: I would like both faces in the picture, no border needed.

Sig: No borders as well, just need a good ol' transparency.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hero (May 20, 2013)




----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 








​


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2013)

Thanks love!!!!


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Hi, could I get a senior transparent set of this image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got ya                .


----------



## Black Sheep (May 20, 2013)

Yo! Could I get a couple avys from these gifs?

Green borders on both


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

turn off your sig, and Blunt will do them when he can


----------



## Black Sheep (May 20, 2013)

^Alright then....


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2013)

Figured id try your place out, starr 

Looking for a set made from this:



senior member sized, of course


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

you know I usually only do transparencies right?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2013)

starr said:


> you know I usually only do transparencies right?



Well, there's more then 1 person working w/ ya, and i figured a simple set would be easy for ya guys to do 

I know i can just do a general request and get it done, but i wanted to see how you guys worked :amazed

Unless, of course.. you dont want to do it..


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2013)

I'll give it a shot 

and turn off your sig


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 21, 2013)

Hello, I'm not requesting any graphics, but rather hoping you can give me some advice. I've been dabbling a bit in making my own sigs/avatars and have run into a snag. Both my current sig and avatar have transparent elements but the transparency only seems to be working for the sig, the transparent bits in my avatar get turned white. I've saved it in PNG, while GIF messes up the colour blending. I'm using Photoshop CS5. Can you tell me if I'm doing something wrong?

I'm sorry, I know this post is off-topic but I figured you guys would be the best people to ask...


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kurokami Medaka_ 







​


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2013)

Tenyume Kasumi said:


> Hello, I'm not requesting any graphics, but rather hoping you can give me some advice. I've been dabbling a bit in making my own sigs/avatars and have run into a snag. Both my current sig and avatar have transparent elements but the transparency only seems to be working for the sig, the transparent bits in my avatar get turned white. I've saved it in PNG, while GIF messes up the colour blending. I'm using Photoshop CS5. Can you tell me if I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this post is off-topic but I figured you guys would be the best people to ask...



maybe the file size is too big?


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 21, 2013)

Ah, that was it. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Wolfarus (May 22, 2013)

What did starskinhutch get banned for?


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Yo! Could I get a couple avys from these gifs?
> 
> Green borders on both


Got it.

The second link doesn't work.


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (May 22, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Got it.
> 
> The second link doesn't work.



Here's the second gif


----------



## Aeiou (May 22, 2013)

My baby starr is banned.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Blunt


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2013)

Starr is actually banned fairly often. I've been with her a while and it doesn't shock me anymore


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2013)

She'll be back in a couple days.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/099/9/3/_night_s_aegis__fanart_by_2gold-d610o7s.jpg




This pls. :33

Resized to senior sig size.


----------



## Cobalt (May 23, 2013)

Avatar: Senior Size
Signature: Senior Size


I'd like the avatar to just be the girl if possible and I want the signature to be transparent of the girl and Froakie.


----------



## Quincy James (May 24, 2013)

Hey! Can I get  trans'd please? I know it's kind of fuzzy at the at the bottom, I'm ok with it fading away if you don't mind the trouble of the work... as a sig please, and no larger than 450 px in any dimension. No av.
Thanks in advance :33


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2013)

Hero said:


> Starr is actually banned fairly often. I've been with her a while and it doesn't shock me anymore



you bitch, I'm rarely banned


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cobalt said:


> Avatar: Senior Size
> Signature: Senior Size
> 
> 
> I'd like the avatar to just be the girl if possible and I want the signature to be transparent of the girl and Froakie.





Quincy James said:


> Hey! Can I get  trans'd please? I know it's kind of fuzzy at the at the bottom, I'm ok with it fading away if you don't mind the trouble of the work... as a sig please, and no larger than 450 px in any dimension. No av.
> Thanks in advance :33


will do all of you.... not sexually, stop thinking like that


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2013)

did my best take it or leave it :3 

*Spoiler*: _Wolfarus_ 







​


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2013)

Smexy :3

Want credit as part of my new digs?


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2013)

up to you boo


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2013)

Added your credit, starrse'nova.

I really like how it looks. Will prob keep it for awhile


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2013)

As per starr's permission, helping out a bit here.  Did the requests for Cobalt and Quincy James


*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Cobalt_ 








 for some varied borders on the avatars.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Cobalt (May 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cobalt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my.. how lovely thank you


----------



## Quincy James (May 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> As per starr's permission, helping out a bit here.  Did the requests for Cobalt and Quincy James
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Quincy James_


How fabulous!! Thank you so much pek


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 25, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Awesome.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 26, 2013)

I would like to cancel my request.


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2013)

I'd like to have trans'd and resized into sig size please; [?]

sorry for LQ but I couldn't find better quality


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2013)

^got ya             .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 27, 2013)

Request for Starr:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I would like an avy to be made from the first picture showing Naruto's face, you know, since I like the background and I think it is better to ask for the avatar to come from that pic than the second one.

And finally a transparency...I wasn't sure from which one but I settled for both. So yeah, I would like to have 2 transparencies from both pics if it wasn't so much trouble for you.  And resize them just a bit like last time please, wanna avoid that "sig over signature limit rules" thing.

EDIT: Also and if it isn't so much trouble...could I get an avy of Naruto's face from the recent  please? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)

got ya sennin, give me a couple of days


----------



## Silver (May 28, 2013)

I'd like a trans of  please, just the background removed. 

Both original and sig size if you can, thanks :33


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)

Matty, you can take this one


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2013)

Hi STARR!!!

I have a very simple request.
I want to make this into a wallpaper, however since I have many images going random I am unable to set the statistics for "centerfold" without screwing things up. 

The simple task would be to creater a big and full white  and stretched background for it.
If the letters from the bottom could be removed excepet FATHOM and the 2 signatures from the sides, it would be amazing.


Please let me know if you could do it. plzz.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Hi STARR!!!
> 
> I have a very simple request.
> I want to make this into a wallpaper, however since I have many images going random I am unable to set the statistics for "centerfold" without screwing things up.
> ...



I'll do it


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (May 29, 2013)

omg yeshh!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

starr said:


> got ya sennin, give me a couple of days



Okay. Just wanted to say that I edited my post and  ^^

*retreats and waits for his turn*


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

okay!


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2013)

Rendered set request
Worker: the one who sees it first/is up for it
Signature:

Details: a render of the entire right part of the image (with all characters, their outline, electricity and cards etc. included) please.
Size: around 360 (width) x 415 (height)
Border: none

Avatar:
Same stock as the signature
Details: I'd like a render of the guy at the front, focused on his face as the avatar
Size: 150 x 150
Border: one version without a border and one version with a black/white dotted border, please


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Transparency for sig please: 

thanks a bunch by now. :33


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 










​


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

*Requests *

Silver
Suigetsu
Scizor
Arya Stark

will do guys~


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Silver_ 









​


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

Hey 

You dont have to save the words if you dont want to but i would like the ice chunks if you can 

Its mainly just the badass Rukia that i need plus it might look cooler without them 

senior size please :33


----------



## Blunt (May 29, 2013)

Got        it.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 29, 2013)

Requesting Set
Avy: 
Borderotted

If possible, can I have 2 copies? One with sharp edges, the other with curved

Sig: 
Effects: Like  A plain white background
Size: 400x500

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Requesting Set
> Avy:
> Borderotted
> 
> ...



I can take this one.


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

get working


----------



## Silver (May 29, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Silver_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :amazed


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 











​


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Battousai_ 













Need anything changed/redone, let me know.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect! Thank you =D


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Transparency of the , please :33

Don't resize :>


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> Transparency of the , please :33
> 
> Don't resize :>



Got it, if no one minds. Even though it's already done.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Sankyuuuu <3


----------



## Arya Stark (May 30, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



ily so much


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect! Thank you. :33


----------



## Blunt (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jNdee~ (May 30, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Battousai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Amazing 

Can I also have a borderless copy of the sig?


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

Meant to mention I have those, my bad.  Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jNdee~ (May 30, 2013)

AWESOME! 

Must spread first. Gonna rep soon. Thanks a lot


----------



## Violence (May 30, 2013)

Hello Starr 

Requesting Set

Sig: 

If possible, can I have 2 copies? One with sharp edges, the other with curved

Avy: 

just try to resize to Avy size plz...

Borderotted

thx a lot


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2013)

krory does regular sets better than me


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

On it like something on something else.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _VampireNeu_ 

















Anything need to be changed or not to your liking, let me know.


----------



## Violence (May 31, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _VampireNeu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awesome, nothing to change! it's beautiful!  

dozen thxs!


----------



## Hero (Jun 3, 2013)

He's decent Stace


----------



## Synn (Jun 4, 2013)

Can I get a transparency of this  with the helmet, please?

Keep it the same size :3 Will rep twice


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can I get a transparency of this  with the helmet, please?
> 
> Keep it the same size :3 Will rep twice


----------



## Synn (Jun 4, 2013)

Kawaii  will rep again in a few days, thanks! <3


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2013)

starr said:


> krory does regular sets better than me





Hero said:


> He's decent Stace



I'm still the best


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh hey fraj


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm satisfied with "decent."


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, 
can I get a senior transparent avatar of this?:

With no background, thank you so much!


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2013)

^got ya

matty's doing an _all right_ job


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh sweet.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 7, 2013)

Requesting a transparent sig pls



just of her holding the bombs

thanks


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Requesting a transparent sig pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krippy (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks krory, already repped


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 9, 2013)

If someone can do it is just Zoro and the blades.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> If someone can do it is just Zoro and the blades.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'll take this one, providing Ye' Cats didn't already decide to do it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Big Boss_


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Could I get transparent avys of this?
> 
> Border: light green
> effects: vibrance
> ...



none of those are working, home skillet


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2013)

transparent sig please. :amazed

just the last panel. Thanks in advance


----------



## KevKev (Jun 10, 2013)

starr said:


> ​


Amazing  thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


>



the first one is the sig or avy? also, the second link is still broken



Tanuki said:


> transparent sig please. :amazed
> 
> just the last panel. Thanks in advance



got u


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2013)

all right, but next time please use an image hosting site so that you won't spam up the place, thanks


----------



## Synn (Jun 10, 2013)

Krory, can I have a transparency out of  please? :33

Keep it the same size. Will rep you good, as usual ;D


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)

Synn said:


> Krory, can I have a transparency out of  please? :33
> 
> Keep it the same size. Will rep you good, as usual ;D



On it like archers on Robb Stark.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

I need this trans'd ASAP 

[]


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)

Got        it.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, you're the best. <3


----------



## Fiona (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Krory  

Just a set please 

Senior size avy and siggy. Leave the hearts if you can. Dotted border and one without the border if you dont mind :33

Also if possible can i have the trans in its original size as well? 




Thank you!


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Hey Krory
> 
> Just a set please
> 
> ...



Well since you asked nicely, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 














 has the various-sized sigs without the borders as well.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 12, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Matty


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2013)

krory make me a scrolling avy out of this 

just a regular avy

[sp][/sp]

dotted border, whatever effects you want

leave the speech bubble in if you can


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2013)

the next person who asks krory to do their request is going to get an eye full of fist! /mad


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2013)

Are you jelly starr-chan?


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2013)

bitches better recognize


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2013)

If you want, you can take this one, Stacey.  If not, then I'll see what I can do, Krip.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2013)

hmm...

I came here looking for someone who can get everything white to be transparent on this simple picture...



it doesn't matter if it includes the "inside" parts I just want it to merge with any background


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2013)

I can give it a go.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kumagawa Misogi_ 




It's not perfect, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Krippy_


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kumagawa Misogi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was faster and better than I ever expected...

I think I'll let you live after all...

now tell me your secrets... all of them...


----------



## Blunt (Jun 13, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> that was faster and better than I ever expected...
> 
> I think I'll let you live after all...
> 
> now tell me your secrets... all of them...


PS Magic Wand, tolerance = 20, click background + delete, dispose frames, save


also, shirtless muscular men make me feel funny


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2013)

but that would mean...

oh god

did you go through each frame?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2013)

Most the frames were just repeats. Only about 1/3 of the frames were changing pics, so I deleted the multiples and just increased the frame time. But yeah, I went through each one individually.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2013)

i know...

that's why I didn't want to do _*exactly*_ that and thought one of you might had a trick...

I'M SORRY


----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2013)

it's fine


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2013)

sigs people, sigs


----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2013)

There


----------



## Krippy (Jun 14, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Krippy_



thanks brah, will wear soon


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2013)

Seiko said:


> starr only



seiko never let's me down 

but it doesn't work, no hotlinking


----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2013)

>doesnt let you down
>link is broken


----------



## santanico (Jun 14, 2013)

stfu


----------



## Blunt (Jun 14, 2013)

gurl


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2013)

Seeming awfully let-down up in here.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tanuki_ 







​


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2013)

How do you all check the thread so fast


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

Thread subscription.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2013)

I just keep it open and repeatedly refresh every five minutes.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

what Ben said  duh hero-kun

@Matty


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

krory


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2013)

Get on my level.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2013)

ok ok, no more spammy, or ane is going to be forced into cleaning house


----------



## Blunt (Jun 15, 2013)

it's a womans duty to clean


















jk ane


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 15, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tanuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH  

edit: opps must spread >_< will rep later


----------



## Violence (Jun 16, 2013)

Sowy...my bad... 

Make me a set please

Senior size avy and siggy

Avy:


Borders on avy dark and dotted

Sig:


borders dark and dotted

thx a lot!


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

stop hotlinking, read the rules on the first page


----------



## Blunt (Jun 16, 2013)

stacey made


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2013)

What Stay-See said.  I'll get to it once you post correct links. kthx.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2013)

it bothers me okay


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 16, 2013)

Senior size sig trans please :33


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Senior size sig trans please :33



I gotchya (unless Stacey is going to murder me in my sleep for it).


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Mesh of Gilgas_ 













Any changes, lemme know.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Krory


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2013)

*VampireNeu* you're still hotlinking, use imgur or photobucket.


----------



## Violence (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright...sorry


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2013)

thank you  now go for it matty


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2013)

I gotta do everything don't I?  On it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Neu of the Vampires_


----------



## Violence (Jun 18, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Neu of the Vampires_



Oh may kitties!   it's beautiful! thx alotties! I love it love it love it! pek

I will sends you as soon as I can +rep for you!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 18, 2013)

Either Starr or Krory please :33 


I'll let you guys duke it out for it  

Regular Trans senior set

Avy and siggy with and without dotted border


----------



## Laix (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello 

Could I have this trans'd without the shadows as a senior signature please?  Any worker is fine as you're all awesome.



Thank you in advance


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2013)

I gotchya, Fi-fi (probably won't be ready until a little later since I'm going to the movies in a moment ).

I'll do you after, Laix, if no one else has picked it up by the time I get home.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd like to request a trans sig with Zoe from  stock :33


----------



## Blunt (Jun 18, 2013)

I got Rosi.


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2013)

Laix said:


> Hello
> 
> Could I have this trans'd without the shadows as a senior signature please?  Any worker is fine as you're all awesome.
> 
> ...



I got her bitches


----------



## Blunt (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Rosi (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you a lot. It's perfect! :amazed


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fiona, my sweet_


----------



## Fiona (Jun 18, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fiona, my sweet_



Thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2013)

Is someone kind enough to make me a transparency out of , please? :3

Keep it the same size please. Will rep twice, as usual


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll do it bro


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks in advance, Stacey <3


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2013)

Have to spread where I just repped you in giveaways. Thanks Starr


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 20, 2013)

Trans set, please~

Image: 

avi size: 150x200

sig size: big as possible, if you could add a 'pop out' effect of sorts, that would be great!

thanks. ;D


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Perfect! Will rep again when I am able to. :33


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2013)

Could I get a trans set please?


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2013)

got ya :33


*Spoiler*: _kek_


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Starr!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2013)

Request for Starr:



Transparency and an avy made from older Obito's face please.

Thank you!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 27, 2013)

Either Krory or Starr please :33 


regular senior sized trans please I would also like it flipped so she is facing to the right.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2013)

Ewww, Hinata I gotchya, gurl.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't see it


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2013)

*Set render request*
*Worker:* Starr

*Signature:* A render of the guy, the girl, the birds, the logo and the symbols and text that overlap the bird in bottom right corner (leaving the left '36' in please). To illustrate: please leave out the parts that are crossed out in  (and the rest of the background and the folding lines). Don't mind the folding lines that cover part of the bird/the girl's hair though; I'd like those parts included in the image anyway.
*Avatar (15x150):* focused on their faces, with the girl's hands, part of the guy's left hand and some of the nearby birds included too (with the background rendered) please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2013)

got ya buddy


----------



## santanico (Jun 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Starr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay I can see it now


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2013)

Forgot to post Fiona's finished product here, but I had VMed it to her yesterday.  So that's done.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 










*Spoiler*: _scizor_ 







​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_



Thanks!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sig's perfect! =D
But you forgot to trans one part: the part underneath the green parrot's tail and her hair (the parrot that's on her shoulder) 

But the girl's hair in the avatars seems a little pixelated (this might be due to the stock though!).
Could you please try to make the avatar a little less pixelated?
I'm only asking you to redo this version please:

(the one taken from the non-saturated sig, with a dotted border)

Sorry for being picky Starr


----------



## tears (Jun 29, 2013)

i would like to request make this transparency ?

and kindly make it 140x140, im gonna use it for other forum.



thank you. hope this okay


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The sig's perfect! =D
> But you forgot to trans one part: the part underneath the green parrot's tail and her hair (the parrot that's on her shoulder)
> 
> Sorry for being picky Starr



try these



I wasn't sure if I had forgotten that bottom part on the left or not but just in case got rid of it


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2013)

tears said:


> i would like to request make this transparency ?
> 
> and kindly make it 140x140, im gonna use it for other forum.
> 
> ...



I'll take care of it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _tears_


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

starr said:


> try these
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I had forgotten that bottom part on the left or not but just in case got rid of it



Absolutely perfect, thanks a lot! =D
Will rep again after spreading.


----------



## tears (Jun 30, 2013)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _tears_



beautiful !
reps+


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2013)

Would like a transparent render and avatar (150x150) for this 

Anybody can do it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll do it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 1, 2013)

Would like a senior transparent set of this image.



All the love for anyone who takes this.


----------



## Hero (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll take that one too.


----------



## Hero (Jul 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Titty_ 









*Spoiler*: _Medaka_ 








If you want anything redone or the entire thing, let me know. Don't be afraid to speak up


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2013)

No need to redo anything since your awesome.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2013)

Could i get a senior size sig trans of  please?


----------



## Hero (Jul 5, 2013)

I got you guys.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 6, 2013)

A transparent sig from this please :33


----------



## Chloe (Jul 6, 2013)

, and could you colour correct the grey :33


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2013)

I got you Sunako. Chloe Starr or blunt will take you.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 6, 2013)

can someone do this for me...i cant get rid of the white edges


----------



## Saishin (Jul 6, 2013)

Transparent sig,senior size :33


----------



## santanico (Jul 6, 2013)

Chloe said:


> , and could you colour correct the grey :33





8Bit said:


> can someone do this for me...i cant get rid of the white edges





Saishin said:


> Transparent sig,senior size :33



all right                      .


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2013)

Siggie sized trans'd please  i'd like the flowers removed if possible


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2013)

Gotcha              .


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Laix_


----------



## Sunako (Jul 8, 2013)

thank youuu! can you also make it a lil bit smaller please? <3


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Blunt 

edit: need to spread, will rep tommorow


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll make it smaller sure.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 9, 2013)

Only the lion pls.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2013)

okies                       .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 9, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:


Could you please add the name Zatanna somewhere on the sig. 

Thanks. :amazed


----------



## Fiona (Jul 10, 2013)

Just a Regular senior size trans. 

Dotted border please and the image in the bottom right i would like as an avy with a dotted border as well. 



Please and thank you


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2013)

I got you both.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 12, 2013)

Would like this transed by whoever wants to take it please. Senior size, and I'd like a dotted border around the avatar.


----------



## Synn (Jul 12, 2013)

Can somebody cut  out for me, please?

Talking about Athena (the birdy on the right with the scepter).

Keep it the same size and I will rep twice whoever is willing to take my request

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

Gotcha, bb 

I'll take Yasuji too if no one else wants it.


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm taking a break, you guys take over for now please


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Only the lion pls.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can someone help me with this then.

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

I thought somebody took it already, gotcha.



starr said:


> I'm taking a break, you guys take over for now please


okay ;-;


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha Yasuji_



Thank you. :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thank you, Blunt-koon <3

Will rep again soon


----------



## Hero (Jul 13, 2013)

Blunt or stace, can you take my requests? They're pretty simple. I've just been busy.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 13, 2013)

Hero said:


> Blunt or stace, can you take my requests? They're pretty simple. I've just been busy.



Cancel mine please


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2013)

where's matty? did he bail on me?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd like this as a sig, senior size , transparent


and  for my av



and this as my av, senior size .......


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 13, 2013)

Stock =  

Details = Transparent

Size = Height 475 & width accordingly


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2013)

Punk CM said:


> I'd like this as a sig, senior size , transparent
> 
> 
> and  for my av
> ...


your stock is really bad. 


Dastan said:


> Stock =
> 
> Details = Transparent
> 
> Size = Height 475 & width accordingly



I'll take it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2013)

starr said:


> your stock is really bad.
> 
> 
> I'll take it





all right then, can I get this




as an  senior size av


and as a sig....




senior size, transparent


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2013)

turn off your sig plz :3 as for the sig, you want the left part or right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I have turned it off 

and the right part please


----------



## Blunt (Jul 13, 2013)

Your sig is still on man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2013)

Is it still on now? cause I did turn off the sig before I requested 


Edit:  I apologize now I for sure did it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry to bother you guys again 

Can I have a render out of  lil' fella, pwease?

As usual, keep it the same size and I will rep :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2013)

Gotcha         .


----------



## NW (Jul 16, 2013)

Transparent senior set with black border on both avy and sig.



For the avy, I want Obito's face from the top of the image, and for the sig, I want most of the bottom image, try to get in as many of those guys as you can, but not nessecarily all of them, I just want Obito to be in the center.

Also, if you could make the sig have a width of 480 with whatever height fits it, that would be nice.

Thanks you. :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2013)

Gotcha too.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Fusion_


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2013)

Thx babe <3 Get your body ready while I spread


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## NW (Jul 16, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fusion_


Holy crap, thanks!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

is it possible for you too transparent both the english "Heavenly Star Crushing Mountain"

And the chinese letters?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

*Transparant set request*
*Worker:* Starr

*Avatar size:* 150x200
*Details:* A render of the guy, the flames and the yellow/brown-ish smoke. Please use the black outlines of said smoke as the outlining of that part of the render, thus excluding the parts of said smoke that are 'smudged' and (nearly) fuse with the white background (also not the grey smoke, please).
*Borders:* I'd like a version with and without a border (the same border as my current avatar) for both the signature and the avatar please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2013)

Goova said:


> is it possible for you too transparent both the english "Heavenly Star Crushing Mountain"
> 
> And the chinese letters?


_just _the letters?


Scizor said:


> *Transparant set request*
> *Worker:* Starr
> 
> *Avatar size:* 150x200
> ...


okay got ya..

will do all requests today, sorry guys


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, so, you know, they can be put in my sig and look just the words. I dont want Tian(red guy) in my sig but his awesome attacks name


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2013)

all right, I'll give it a shot


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 17, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Forgot mines?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought starr took it.

I gotcha.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2013)

If it's more practical for you guys then it's alright if my requests gets done by any one of you, really (I really like all you guys' work)


----------



## Blunt (Jul 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Bruce Wayne_


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2013)

Scizor said:


> If it's more practical for you guys then it's alright if my requests gets done by any one of you, really (I really like all you guys' work)




I've got your request, I'm currently working on it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bruce Wayne_



Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2013)

starr said:


> I've got your request, I'm currently working on it



Great, thanks in advance!


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello guys. My first request in a year. :33

[SP][/SP]

If possible, I would like a transparent of Admiral Kizaru in the above image. He's the guy in the bottom right with the yellow hat and the shades in case you don't follow OP. Only plan on using it for my sig so if it could be cropped to fit the sig limits for Senior users (if that's possible without affecting the quality) I would very much appreciate it. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2013)

gotcha         .


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh that's brilliant. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

damn  gurl

daz imprussive


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha wow 

That's excellent 

How do you edit a transparent file? I tried to resize but it doesn't stay transparent :X


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2013)

You have to save it as a .png file.


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello.
I'd want a transparent of that image, please :


If you could improve the colors/light/whatever, so that it will look better, less noisy. 
Remove the kid in green short from the picture.
And i'd want a version without the exclamation mark. (if it's possible).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2013)

got you, Bishop


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _scizor_ 









​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2013)

Request for Starr:



I would like an avy made from the first picture with Sasuke's face and then a transparency from the second one.

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jul 27, 2013)

got ya                      .


----------



## Alicia (Jul 28, 2013)

request for starr:

Would like to have this trans'd as a set []; keep the lovely hearts in the background; 150x150 ava with solid border and no border for signature, plz. 

Do keep the artist's website at the bottom in signature for creds.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2013)

okay                  !


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 28, 2013)

Request
When I transparent it, it gets  gets fuzzy 

transparent this for me please


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

gotcha           .


----------



## NW (Jul 28, 2013)

Transparent senior set (with no border) of Obito, please.


----------



## santanico (Jul 28, 2013)

what do you want left exactly? there are clouds surrounding him and such....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2013)

^ make transparent please

do not resize, no borders


ty


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

gotcha          .


----------



## NW (Jul 28, 2013)

*@starr*:

Just Obito (staff included), and the only clouds I want left are the ones that are directly surrounding him.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fluttershy_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2013)

ty                          .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 29, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two_



 epic but you think you could add text under the circles?
Facebook under the squirtle circle and Twitter under the pidgey?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2013)

Can I have two renders?  

As usual, keep it the same size please :3

Will rep twice for each render :33


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Gotcha           .


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thanks a lot! Need to spread first.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

*Transparant set request*
*Worker:* Starr

*Avatar size:* 150x200
*Details:* A render of the man, his attire and the birds, please. For the avatar I'd like a regular version (focused on his face and as much of the rest of the stock as possibly looks good, as always (150x200)), and a 150x200 avatar of the stock as a whole.
*Borders:* the same border as you made for my current set for both the signature and the avatars please.

Take your time =)
Will rep twice for the effort. Thanks in advance again!


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2013)

gotcha bro


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 









*Spoiler*: _daft_ 







​


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2013)

You're an angel 

Is cred required? It doesn't say in your OP


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! =D


----------



## santanico (Jul 31, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You're an angel
> 
> Is cred required? It doesn't say in your OP



cred is up too the worker themselves =)


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2013)

Soooo... Do you need cred, sweetie pie?


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2013)

did I ask for cred?  

naw it's cool man


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _fusion_ 







​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 1, 2013)

Would like this as a transparency. 

Good day.


----------



## Hero (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll take it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 1, 2013)

A transparent set please. I'd like everything to the left of the tree (excluding the sword) removed for the sig. A lot of the bottom can be hacked off. Avy of his face.
Senior size? dunno. I just dont want it to break the sig rules.


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> A transparent set please. I'd like everything to the left of the tree (excluding the sword) removed for the sig. A lot of the bottom can be hacked off. Avy of his face.
> Senior size? dunno. I just dont want it to break the sig rules.



I got ya


----------



## NW (Aug 1, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _fusion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _scizor_ 







​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marvelous  Thank you!


----------



## Marcο (Aug 5, 2013)

Transparent senior set from this stock: 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Transparent senior set from this stock:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



will do                .


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 6, 2013)

Bobop said:


> Hello.
> I'd want a transparent of that image, please :
> 
> 
> ...


Well, don't bother with this request (though i really doubt you  had ). I don't need it anymore.


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2013)

okay , I need to start making a list again


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros - *starr*
Shαnks - *starr*

if I missed anyone else PLEASE let me know!! I apologize for the inconvenience ​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 6, 2013)

If you need me to take one, I can.


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2013)

I got these thanks  

if you can take the next ones I'd appreciate it alot


----------



## Blunt (Aug 6, 2013)

No no no no *backs away* no no no no



























Just kidding.


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ Oberyn Nymeros_ 








​


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 6, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Oberyn Nymeros_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you      .


----------



## Rosi (Aug 9, 2013)

transparency please :33


----------



## Hero (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll do it


----------



## Saishin (Aug 11, 2013)

Transparency,senior size


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

Gotcha.

Do you want a senior size sig or ava, or both?


----------



## Saishin (Aug 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Do you want a senior size sig or ava, or both?


Sorry I didn't mentioned it,senior size sig and 150x200 ava


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

Not a problem.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

do you guys _only_ do transparencies?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

For the most part. 

Any of the workers can decide to do something else with a request if asked, but it's a case by base basis. It's a trans shop, so that's usually all that's asked of us.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin_


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2013)

was wondering if any of you could make this transparent, please


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2013)

turn off your sig first and one of my lovely gif makers can take it


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't trans it and keep the rain. It'll just be a stationary image of the guy.


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2013)

Hero or Blunt, can you please take Shαnks' request?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, I got it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2013)

? said:


> was wondering if any of you could make this transparent, please





Blunt said:


> I can't trans it and keep the rain. It'll just be a stationary image of the guy.



If it'd be more preferable, I could render it and try to create a new animated rain layer to go with it. Not sure how it would appear on the forum skins and obviously it won't look the same.

Just throwing the option out there... after you turn off your sig, as Stacey said.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Go forth, my friend.




*Spoiler*: _Shanks_


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2013)

krory said:


> If it'd be more preferable, I could render it and try to create a new animated rain layer to go with it. Not sure how it would appear on the forum skins and obviously it won't look the same.
> 
> Just throwing the option out there... after you turn off your sig, as Stacey said.



Hmm...yeah i guess i'll take this i'll take this option


and turned off the sig now


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2013)

Can I get a sig transparency for this?



Just need the characters in the foreground, nothing fancy. Resize if you have to.

Thanks!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2013)

Could i get a senior size trans set of  please?


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Can I get a sig transparency for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gilgamesh said:


> Could i get a senior size trans set of  please?



I have time right now


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_ 









​


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2013)

starr said:


> ​










Grande bueno! Gracias!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2013)

*?* - I wasn't able to do what I was originally planning unfortunately, but I managed to get the animation rendered so the rain effect at least appears well in most of the skins. However, on the Kakashi skin (or any dark custom skin, really), it'll really show poorly. Best I can offer outside of this is as Blunt mentioned before, just a render of the static/stationary image. Sorry.


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't really use custom skins and the current skin i've been using is sasuke's, so it's cool


----------



## Rosi (Aug 14, 2013)

Requesting transparent sig out of . With black border. And scale it to 480px in height please.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 14, 2013)

Requesting a senior transparency set from this pic.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hero (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry I missed your message stace 

I got you two


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2013)

Seems my request in the Request thread was too detailed for people to attempt.

Might one of you try this for me, or let me know if it's too detailed/complex?



Otori Takeo said:


> I don't know if this is gonna turn out really well, but could I get a trans of  starting from the top of Aang's (bald kid) head? Make sure it's not included, I just want the two people at the top. Good rendering pl0x of those two with their lightning & fire. Possibly a resize, or include whatever you can if it all can't fit within the limits of a sig.
> 
> Looking forward to see how it works, thanks in advance.



Thanks


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll do it, give me a couple of days


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 15, 2013)

Stock =  & 

Details = Transparent

Size = Height 490 & width accordingly


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Stock =  &
> 
> Details = Transparent
> 
> Size = Height 490 & width accordingly





On it.


----------



## Synn (Aug 15, 2013)

Can somebody render  for me, please?

Keep it the same size :3


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

Gotcha               .


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 16, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Avy: upper right and lower left with curvy edges
Sig: Extra effects if possible
Worker: If krory wouldn't mind


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

Good luck with that one, Matty


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 16, 2013)

Can you do it for me then?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not good enough to trans that.

Maybe Stacey can do it if she has time.


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Avy: upper right and lower left with curvy edges
> Sig: Extra effects if possible
> Worker: If krory wouldn't mind



is this for a trans or for a regular set?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 16, 2013)

If a trans sig is too complicated, then a regular is just fine.


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll give the trans a shot


----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Hero (Aug 16, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Avy: upper right and lower left with curvy edges
> Sig: Extra effects if possible
> Worker: If krory wouldn't mind



damn


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2013)

if you don't like the lightening outline, let me know, I'll remove it 


*Spoiler*: _Otori Takeo_ 








​


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 16, 2013)

starr said:


> if you don't like the lightening outline, let me know, I'll remove it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Otori Takeo_
> ...



Oh fuck, you even managed to get rid of Aang.  That takes skill. That outline thing is great as well.

This is stunning, thanks, starr babeh.  Repped & would rep again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 16, 2013)

Hero said:


>



Your awesome Hero, can't thank you enough.


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, could I have this transparent and re-sized a bit, if it isn't too much trouble?



I want the swirling effects and everything to remain.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2013)

I got ya.


----------



## NW (Aug 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I got ya.


Holy shit, that was quick! Thank you.


----------



## Hero (Aug 17, 2013)

Can someone take Rosi's request.

I didn't save the document because I assumed it was a jpg when it was already a png . I don't know how I keep making mistakes like this


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Can I get a regular trans for this please



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan_


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 17, 2013)

Both are awesome Krory.Thanks a lot.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2013)

remind how you wanted your avy again.....

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can I get a regular trans for this please
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Gotcha           .


----------



## Ice (Aug 22, 2013)

Can I get a trans of this?


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2013)

did someone make this sig for you?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2013)

Stock =  & 

Details = Transparent.Can you remove the text in Superwoman stock too please.

Size = Height 490 & width accordingly.


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2013)

erasing that text is not possible, unless I crop it out


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2013)

No cropping. Lets me see if I can find another stock of superwoman.

*Done.*


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2013)

I can work with that, also, I'm going to have to delete the rain from your second stock


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry it took so long, been busy with moving and school.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2013)

starr said:


> I can work with that,



Its quality is lower than previous one's though.



> also, I'm going to have to delete the rain from your second stock



Damn.I wanted the rain.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

I can trans it with the rain if you want me to take the Zoro one, Stacey.


----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> Sorry it took so long, been busy with moving and school.



No problem man, its looks great 

thanks pek


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> I can trans it with the rain if you want me to take the Zoro one, Stacey.



yes, thank you, because it would come out crappy if I do it



Dastan said:


> Its quality is lower than previous one's though.



dude, if you want me to work with the previous one fine, but "erasing" the text is simply not doable without destroying the stock itself


----------



## Blunt (Aug 22, 2013)

Think I got just about all of it. It looks better on a lighter background (I use the Orange skin).


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 23, 2013)

starr said:


> dude, if you want me to work with the previous one fine, but "erasing" the text is simply not doable without destroying the stock itself



Nah,its fine. Use the second stock.



blunt said:


> Think I got just about all of it. It looks better on a lighter background *(I use the Orange skin)*.



I do too. And its great. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Ice (Aug 23, 2013)

starr said:


> did someone make this sig for you?



Yep, the guy's not from NF though. 

Will there be a problem?


----------



## NW (Aug 23, 2013)

Could I have this transparent and shrunken down?

[sp][/sp]

Just Obito.


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2013)

got ya               .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey, I'd like to request a signature from starr if that's cool.

Stock: 

I just want the whole guy in the pic, none of the background, text, the belt, or the other guy. When you crop the rest of the stuff out and you get to his left arm beside the belt, when you crop it can you make sure it doesn't look like some of his arm got bitten off or something, haha. I realize the belt is in the way a bit there.

Size: 432x456 (pretty much what it is now)

I appreciate it.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 26, 2013)

May I have this image to be transparent and re-sized? [] 

I would like the first image to be the size 500 x 477. ​


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Could I have this transparent and shrunken down?
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Just Obito.





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hey, I'd like to request a signature from starr if that's cool.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Varrah said:


> May I have this image to be transparent and re-sized? []
> 
> I would like the first image to be the size 500 x 477. ​



getting to work on these today, sorry for the delay


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 27, 2013)

a resize to senior sig size would be very much appreciated


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2013)

Got             it.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 27, 2013)

Trans + Sig size please. Thanks


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Varrah_ 




]



​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2013)

Can I have a transparency  of this, please? 

As usual, keep it the same size and I will rep you twice for it :33


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2013)

Got Battousai and Synn.


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, babe. <3


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## NW (Aug 30, 2013)

starr said:


> ​


Thank you!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 1, 2013)

Request for Starr:



I would like an avy made from Hinata's face and then a transparency from the p?cture itself for a sig (the avy first before you move on to work on the sig).

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2013)

gotchu bro


----------



## Saishin (Sep 3, 2013)

Transparent sig
senior size
Stock


----------



## The Translator (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello and thanks for doing these requests, I feel sometimes you don't get enough credit since these may be hard to do. I wanted to know if you could please just make it so the guy and the chopsticks are there? 

Here is the picture:

That is for my sig and this other one can you make it with no background(just the face and muscles) for my avatar.



Thanks


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Transparent sig
> senior size
> Stock





The Translator said:


> Hello and thanks for doing these requests, I feel sometimes you don't get enough credit since these may be hard to do. I wanted to know if you could please just make it so the guy and the chopsticks are there?
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> ...



got you both


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_



Thank you!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 5, 2013)

Change of plans, disregard my previous post.

I have something new, I'd like to have this as a senior set pls. 

[sp][/sp]

Sorry if I was late with that.


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2013)

okie dokie!

translator, since you're banned, you'll need to request again (unless you were a dupe to begin with)


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 5, 2013)

Sig size please :33


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2013)

^gotcha








*Spoiler*: _Deathgun_ 







it was already trans'd, don't rep or cred me ^​


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Sig size please :33



all right :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 6, 2013)

Requesting Signature.

With smoke if possible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

make *all* the white background in the upper part transparent

don't touch the outline as much as possible


ty


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2013)

got you both


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 6, 2013)

Transparent senior size signature please.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 6, 2013)

i      gotcha


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Sep 6, 2013)

May I get a trans of this and sized to a senior sig?  :33

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2013)

got u                            .


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Ninian (Sep 8, 2013)

Last request:

May I have only Sasori made transparent, and sizes of 125x125 and 150x200? []​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 8, 2013)

ty                             .


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I have everything else removed except Naruto?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)

got          ya


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Starr.


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2013)

Ṿarrah said:


> Last request:
> 
> May I have only Sasori made transparent, and sizes of 125x125 and 150x200? []​



I thought you had it blunt, I'll take it then ;3


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Sep 11, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Thank you, starr!  It looks great!  :33


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks blunt.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay, let's try this again 

I would like a transparency of this. Just him without the crowd.


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll give it shot. Please remember not to double post requests.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 12, 2013)

starr said:


> I'll give it shot. Please remember not to double post requests.



Mod just let me know about this, sorry about that. I've never really requested in here before.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping you could give this a trans into a senior size? Thanks and take your time!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Sep 12, 2013)

i got      it


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2013)

this stock was not that good...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 14, 2013)

Request for starr



Transparency and resize to 150x200. Please, get rid of the flames, the horns and the earring, not too fond of them, but keep the rest. 

Take your time, thank you


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2013)

I got ya ane


----------



## Ninian (Sep 14, 2013)

starr said:


> this stock was not that good...




I know, and thank you.​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2013)

Could i please get a senior size trans set of  please?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 16, 2013)

Trans request for Starr.

I want the  in sig and avy size with the chopsticks, also keep the japanese letters :33
For the avy just can just have his face and part of his upper body if you want.

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Could i please get a senior size trans set of  please?





Waffle said:


> Trans request for Starr.
> 
> I want the  in sig and avy size with the chopsticks, also keep the japanese letters :33
> For the avy just can just have his face and part of his upper body if you want.
> ...



i got u guys


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 17, 2013)

starr said:


> ​



Awesome, thank you


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

Render of , please :33

As usual, will rep twice

Keep it same size please


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 17, 2013)

Remove the red thing underneath please, and sig size. If possible, can you put a cool reddish effect on his left eye? The one totally covered in shadows. Thanks guys


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

Got both of you.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Battousai_


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 18, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

